# 2016 Prep Log!



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, it's that time of year again. Competition season is fast approaching and tomorrow is day 1 of my 2016 prep. Got to be honest though after 5month's off this isn't going to be a walk in the park.. In fact i may even have to pull out halfway through as it might not even be possible.. I've lost everything i'd built over the last few year's and i'm currently in the worst shape of my life. But all i've ever needed is that outside chance. The rest is just sheer will, diet, the right pharmaceuticals and relentless HARD WORK! I've done some transformations in my time but if I pull this off then this one's going to take the lot!

Looking for that top spot this year.

Wish me luck!

(It's taken a lot for me to upload these pics as i've always prided myself on my body and my physique. But it's important that people realize and can see just how far i've got to go and how much of a challenge i've got in front of me over the next fourteen week's)


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

what were your before pics?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

halfinked said:


> what were your before pics?


----------



## halfinked (May 12, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


>


 f**k mate looking really good on the right. hopefully muscle memory will come in and you could do a bit of a cut also


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

halfinked said:


> f**k mate looking really good on the right. hopefully muscle memory will come in and you could do a bit of a cut also


 Obviously I'll be cutting, it's a competition prep aha. But yeah I'm totally relying on muscle/receptor memory tbh.. If I'm not where want to be once I reach the halfway point then I'll have to make a decision.

I've always been able to pack on size really quickly though and respond better than most when it comes to anabolics. Hopefully this log will show that. I'll either be competition ready in 14 week's or just in good shape lol.

Either way it should be a good show!


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing how you look In 14 weeks dude. Good luck


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Peasnall said:


> Looking forward to seeing how you look In 14 weeks dude. Good luck


 Thanks @Peasnall, appreciate It mate.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

In for this bud. Looks like you got your work cut out but I'm sure you'll pull through


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> In for this bud. Looks like you got your work cut out but I'm sure you'll pull through


 My mouth is literally watering over the challenge mate! I thrive when under pressure B)

Should be good!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

In mate. You'll be back to where you were in no time mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck with this mate ?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers bro.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

In for this!

But..what happened? Were you not competing like last year?


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

In, looking forward to seeing the progress. Hope it works out for you mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> In for this!
> 
> But..what happened? Were you not competing like last year?


 Had to take some time off mate as I was starting to loose people around me. Just to agitated, short tempered and imbalanced. It was a long prep and I crashed out hard.

Had to take time off for the sake of my family.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Had to take some time off mate as I was starting to loose people around me. Just to agitated, short tempered and imbalanced. It was a long prep and I crashed out hard.
> 
> Had to take time off for the sake of my family.


 Fair play mate. Shame to let it all go to s**t but good luck getting back there you were in some nick before!

I was shocked when I seen the pic man cause I'd seen that one you posted up not a long ago comparing when you were natty to having cycled and I just assumed that's how you looked right now lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Fair play mate. Shame to let it all go to s**t but good luck getting back there you were in some nick before!
> 
> I was shocked when I seen the pic man cause I'd seen that one you posted up not a long ago comparing when you were natty to having cycled and I just assumed that's how you looked right now lol.


 I know mate.. Shouldn't take me long really. I might not be competition ready in 14 week's but I'll definitely be in decent shape lol.

Cheers bro.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

1 week in and improvements are being made already. Been on Alliance Healthcare sustanon the last two week's wich I rate highly. Strength and fullness is slowly creeping up. Started Alliance deca last week and have just added some British Dispensary Androlic so I'm expecting to make some serious gains in the next few week's.

Doing 30mins cardio before breakfast every morning and doing 30min after every session. Diet is very clean atm, will go into more detail other the next few week's.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@ellis.ben hows it going fella? You getting on ok? Weekly improvement being made yeah?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> 1 week in and improvements are being made already. Been on Alliance Healthcare sustanon the last two week's wich I rate highly. Strength and fullness is slowly creeping up. Started Alliance deca last week and have just added some British Dispensary Androlic so I'm expecting to make some serious gains in the next few week's.
> 
> Doing 30mins cardio before breakfast every morning and doing 30min after every session. Diet is very clean atm, will go into more detail other the next few week's.


 Whats your current stats and macros? Very interested in this transformation.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update: 2weeks in and strength is up loads! Alliance sus, deca and Androlics doing what they're supposed to. Been on sus and deca for two weeks and British dispensary androlic one week. Squat up from 80kg for 12 to 120kg for 12. Bench up from 85kg for 10 to 110kg for 10. Gone up 20-30kg on almost all exercises. Memory muscle well and truly kicking in!

First progress picture will be posted some time this week.

Any questions guy's I'm more than willing to answer when I have time.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A1243R said:


> @ellis.ben hows it going fella? You getting on ok? Weekly improvement being made yeah?


 Definitely mate! All good so far but I fear it may be to little to late.. So much work to do and so little time to do it in!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Whats your current stats and macros? Very interested in this transformation.


 No idea what my stats are atm. Last time I weighed myself I was around 17st 5. I've been dieting hard and doing cardio the last two weeks but noticed very little fat loss wich I'm putting down to the oxys. These androlics blow you up that much any weight loss would be hard to notice untill you drop them. Also I don't count macros mate, never have. I just slowly pull carbs and make little changes until I get the results I want. Nothing works better than the mirror in my opinion but everybody's different.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Update: 2weeks in and strength is up loads! Alliance sus, deca and Androlics doing what they're supposed to. Been on sus and deca for two weeks and British dispensary androlic one week. Squat up from 80kg for 12 to 120kg for 12. Bench up from 85kg for 10 to 110kg for 10. Gone up 20-30kg on almost all exercises. Memory muscle well and truly kicking in!
> 
> First progress picture will be posted some time this week.
> 
> Any questions guy's I'm more than willing to answer when I have time.


 That's insane progress in 2 weeks!

Interested to see updated pic too


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Update: 2weeks in and strength is up loads! Alliance sus, deca and Androlics doing what they're supposed to. Been on sus and deca for two weeks and British dispensary androlic one week. Squat up from 80kg for 12 to 120kg for 12. Bench up from 85kg for 10 to 110kg for 10. Gone up 20-30kg on almost all exercises. Memory muscle well and truly kicking in!
> 
> First progress picture will be posted some time this week.
> 
> Any questions guy's I'm more than willing to answer when I have time.


 What height are you and what's your current diet look like roughly?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

First progress pics: (2week's in)

Forgive the t-shirt but there really isn't much point taking it off as I'm packing on the weight and water daily! I'm not looking for abs, veins or definition I'm literally just packing on as much size as possible as quickly as possible using clean calories only. Weighed myself today for the first time. Last time I weighed in was a few days before i started my prep and I was some where around 17.5 - 17.6. Today I weighed in at 17.12 so that's half a stone in two week's! All water obviously but definitely looking bigger and fuller. Once I drop these oxys the test and deca should be in full effect then I can start stripping down week by week then start adding some hardeners.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking much better already, can especially see the difference with the Tricep in the side pose.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

How long are you going to run the deca and oxy? Are you planning to switch to fast esters and adding in t3 or clen or winny/var anything like that?

Good progress in 2 weeks


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Looking much better already, can especially see the difference with the Tricep in the side pose.


 Thanks brother. Looking like absolute s**t at the moment so I appreciate the encouragement and acknowledgement of any small changes lol.

Won't be long till I'm back to my best!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> How long are you going to run the deca and oxy? Are you planning to switch to fast esters and adding in t3 or clen or winny/var anything like that?
> 
> Good progress in 2 weeks


 Running deca for 8 weeks then swapping it for tren then letting the deca taper out of my system for another few week's. Running oxys for 6 week's as my gut tends to struggle any longer than that. No i'll be sticking to long esters mate, never really noticed much difference in water retention between long and short esters tbh.. I ran long esters for last year's prep and looked nice and dry. Would of looked even drier if i'd used diuretics! But yeah switching to shorts really isn't worth the extra jabs and hassle imo. Always look a lot fuller too using longs.

Yeah definitely mate standard! Var, winstrol, halo, mast, test, tren, clen, t3 the work's!

Standard prep.

(Minus dnp because I'm not a complete moron!)


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

fair enough. very interested in your progress.

Whats a rough diet look like each day and what your training split?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey buddy did you stop training ?

Fair play to you.. you will be back in no time!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mate it must be devastating losing a physique like that! I feel like punching myself in the face when I see pics of me from this time last year! Obviously nothing close to how you looked but by far the best I've ever looked.

Good luck with this! Already crazy improvements!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Hey buddy did you stop training ?
> 
> Fair play to you.. you will be back in no time!


 I did for a bit mate yeah.. Pushed it real hard last year and thing's started declining at home. Something had to give and I wasn't willing to loose the people closest to me. Trying to approach thing's with a different mind set this year. It ain't the end of the world if I miss a meal, miss a training session or miss a jab. Trying to find that happy medium and balance.

Moderation is key this year.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sen said:


> Mate it must be devastating losing a physique like that! I feel like punching myself in the face when I see pics of me from this time last year! Obviously nothing close to how you looked but by far the best I've ever looked.
> 
> Good luck with this! Already crazy improvements!


 Yeah was a bit of a mind f**k mate if I'm honest.. Crashed out hard and was severely hormonal/suicidal for month's on end. Been on TRT blasting and cruising since early 2012 so really suffered mate. Finally got back to myself about a month ago so starting to focus on the upcoming season! Might be to late for me this year though.. Fallen to far and not enough time to get back to where I was. Will give it a good f**king go though!

Cheers mate am going to need it!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

You look far from s**t mate. Big improvements already and as you say, as you progress and start cutting back you'll look class!


----------



## Lukehh (Nov 14, 2012)

good luck mate, ive never had to go through the stress of competing but in the last year I have certainly become less obsessed with progress and the whole numbers game per say. I still train 4/5 per week, train hard, eat right but don't take the whole thing too seriously anymore - try and keep it light hearted if you get me? Helps not become too stressed over it and ruin other aspects of your life and mainly keeping happy


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> You look far from s**t mate. Big improvements already and as you say, as you progress and start cutting back you'll look class!


 Cheers mate appreciate it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I did for a bit mate yeah.. Pushed it real hard last year and thing's started declining at home. Something had to give and I wasn't willing to loose the people closest to me. Trying to approach thing's with a different mind set this year. It ain't the end of the world if I miss a meal, miss a training session or miss a jab. Trying to find that happy medium and balance.
> 
> Moderation is key this year.


 Certainly mate, it takes so much effort to stay or get in shape its frustrating, i just do my thing now and stay in touch as best i can, cut when i go a bit to fat, relax a bit cut a bit and repeat lol.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Running deca for 8 weeks then swapping it for tren then letting the deca taper out of my system for another few week's. Running oxys for 6 week's as my gut tends to struggle any longer than that. No i'll be sticking to long esters mate, never really noticed much difference in water retention between long and short esters tbh.. I ran long esters for last year's prep and looked nice and dry. Would of looked even drier if i'd used diuretics! But yeah switching to shorts really isn't worth the extra jabs and hassle imo. Always look a lot fuller too using longs.
> 
> Yeah definitely mate standard! Var, winstrol, halo, mast, test, tren, clen, t3 the work's!
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate, really see improvements in such short time. Which labs you thinking of going for mast and tren? Alliance?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Lukehh said:


> good luck mate, ive never had to go through the stress of competing but in the last year I have certainly become less obsessed with progress and the whole numbers game per say. I still train 4/5 per week, train hard, eat right but don't take the whole thing too seriously anymore - try and keep it light hearted if you get me? Helps not become too stressed over it and ruin other aspects of your life and mainly keeping happy


 Couldn't agree more mate. This lifestyle can easily consume you but only if you let it.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Nara said:


> Looking good mate, really see improvements in such short time. Which labs you thinking of going for mast and tren? Alliance?


 Thanks @Nara. Yeah I'll be sticking with Alliance for now mate. Haven't really got any reason to change. Their amps can be underdosed at times but the results speak for themselves.

Decent lab and decent gear imo.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> fair enough. very interested in your progress.
> 
> Whats a rough diet look like each day and what your training split?


 Same diet as last year mate minus the

clen, ephedrine and t3 as I haven't reached that stage yet.

Training split:

Mon: Quads, calves, abs

Tues: Back & tris

Wed: Off

Thurs: Chest & hamstrings

Fri: Shoulders & biceps

Sat: Off

Sun: Off


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

looks like a easy enough diet to stick to. final question what rep and set range mate?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> looks like a easy enough diet to stick to. final question what rep and set range mate?


 2 warm up set's followed by 4 working set's per excercise

15, 12, 10, 8 (increasing weight with each set)

No more than one minute rest between set's. Keep thing's intense or go home!


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Great improvements. Your very hard on yourself. I have no doubt you will get back to where you are. I'll keep following


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

In for this mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers guy's!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

That diet looks solid, so does the rep range for the workouts. I bet you're mutating daily at the moment with the muscle memory, training, diet and gear combined. In for more pics.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> That diet looks solid, so does the rep range for the workouts. I bet you're mutating daily at the moment with the muscle memory, training, diet and gear combined. In for more pics.


 Not gonna to lie my body feels like it's in f**king overdrive at the moment mate lol. I can literally feel the muscles sucking the nutrients in like a sponge post workouts! Even I'm suprised at how fast my body is responding. Seeing improvements almost daily!

So far so good.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

So after sporting the same haircut for 15 year's I thought i'd try something different B)

A new look to match a new physique!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

4week's in and thing's are going well. Muscle and receptor memory really kicking in strong! Even I'm surprised at how well i've responded so far and I'm not easily impressed. Strength is steadily increasing on a weekly basis along with results. Been on Alliance Healthcare Sus and deca for 4week's now. Also still running Androlics at 50mg a day but looking at dropping them end of next week so going to up them to 100mg just to finish strong!

Down 2lbs today compared to a fortnight ago but like I said it's very difficult to see any weight loss on the scales at the moment as I am literally packing it on and dropping it at the same time so the scales are barely moving. Can clearly see that my waist has tightened up though and am generally looking leaner.

Still keeping the shirt on at the moment guy's but there should be enough difference in the next pics I upload so it'll be coming off to give people a better idea of where I am.

As always guy's any questions I'll be happy to answer!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

HUGE improvements!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ancient_loyal said:


> HUGE improvements!


 Thanks mate. The work rate is f**king relentlessly at the moment! Am doing everything I can to make the date but the reality is I'm slowly running out of time. Only 10 week's left.

:rockon: !!!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Good side bye side comparison.


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Looking good mate keep it up! When are you planning on adding in tren? Will you also throw in mast?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Nara said:


> Looking good mate keep it up! When are you planning on adding in tren? Will you also throw in mast?


 If I decide to go ahead and aim for the comp then I'll be adding it at 8week's out (2week's time). But if it becomes obvious that I'm not going to make the show then I won't be adding tren at all. I'll just be adding some var, win and mast just to shape up for the summer. Then decide if I'll do another show later in the year or aim for the same one again next year. I'm not doing to bad at the moment but I feel that my legs and back are lagging behind. It took me 4year's to build that thickness that I had I'm not going to get it back in just 3month's.. But saying that I never truly start growing until I get on the tren. I respond so well to that stuff it's just ridiculous!

Either way weather I do the show or I'll definitely be jumping on the mast =)

It's a MUST in my book!


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> If I decide to go ahead and aim for the comp then I'll be adding it at 8week's out (2week's time). But if it becomes obvious that I'm not going to make the show then I won't be adding tren at all. I'll just be adding some var, win and mast just to shape up for the summer. Then decide if I'll do another show later in the year or aim for the same one again next year. I'm not doing to bad at the moment but I feel that my legs and back are lagging behind. It took me 4year's to build that thickness that I had I'm not going to get it back in just 3month's.. But saying that I never truly start growing until I get on the tren. I respond so well to that stuff it's just ridiculous!
> 
> Either way weather I do the show or I'll definitely be jumping on the mast =)
> 
> It's a MUST in my book!


 Never done mast before I think I'll throw it in my tren and test soon.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Nara said:


> Never done mast before I think I'll throw it in my tren and test soon.


 Aww you'll love it bro! Brings out them finer details and makes you look polished. The leaner you are the better the effect!

Enjoy :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Finally got my forearm peice finished this week. Bit off topic but just glad to have it done so thought i'd share! 12 hour's over 4 sessions and I'm definitely happy with it.

On to the next bit of ink now!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's! 6week's in and finally starting to see some decent shape coming through. Personally I still feel I'm looking like absolute s**t but I'm confident enough now to take my top off again to give you guy's a better idea of where I am. Still running alliance sus, deca and anadrol. Dropping the drol next week and replacing it with winstrol. Also going to be dropping the deca and replacing it with tren! Added Clen last week at 40mcg ed and will slowly be increasing it to around 140 to 180 over the next few week's! Weight from the scales yesterday was 17.6 so that's a 6lb drop since my last weigh in. Strength is still increasing on a weekly basis and I'm getting fuller and harder every day!

Still behind at the moment though when I compare pics from last year at this same stage so I'm still not sure on what to do about the show at this moment in time..

As always guy's any questions I'll be happy to answer!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Good work mate massive difference.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good mate. You'd look great on the beam like that!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate. You'd look great on the beam like that!


 Gotta be honest bro I wouldn't even take my top off.. As stupid as it sounds you always compare yourself to your best condition! Wich is great to act as motivation but it's also a curse that we must all carry when we live this lifestyle.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Flipper said:


> Good work mate massive difference.


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guy's! 6week's in and finally starting to see some decent shape coming through. Personally I still feel I'm looking like absolute s**t but I'm confident enough now to take my top off again to give you guy's a better idea of where I am. Still running alliance sus, deca and anadrol. Dropping the drol next week and replacing it with winstrol. Also going to be dropping the deca and replacing it with tren! Added Clen last week at 40mcg ed and will slowly be increasing it to around 140 to 180 over the next few week's! Weight from the scales yesterday was 17.6 so that's a 6lb drop since my last weigh in. Strength is still increasing on a weekly basis and I'm getting fuller and harder every day!
> 
> ...


 Just goes to show you mate when people say you can't build muscle and lose fat at the same time eh? Keep up the good work sure you'll be in cracking condition in another 6 weeks!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Just goes to show you mate when people say you can't build muscle and lose fat at the same time eh? Keep up the good work sure you'll be in cracking condition in another 6 weeks!


 It sure dose mate! Proper grinds me the wrong way when people say stupid sh*t like that! I hope so bro. Only 10week's left so need to crack on now. Time to take thing's up a gear!


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Hats off to you mate. Brilliant job so far


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Peasnall said:


> Hats off to you mate. Brilliant job so far


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's! Sorry for the lack of updates been really busy! Prep going well so far! Dropped the anadrol a couple week's back, still running alliance sus and deca, had my last jab of deca on Sunday though as it's officially that time to jump over to tren wich I'll be doing tomorrow! I'll also be adding winstrol mast and anavar over the next week! Weight still sitting around 17 and half stone (17.5 to be exact!). Updated photos from week 6 to week 10 coming soon =)

Cheers guy's and thanks for following!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome back and tris session today! Got a lot more done than what's shown in the vid but managed to get a few clips together!

View My Video[/URL


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Awesome back and tris session today! Got a lot more done than what's shown in the vid but managed to get a few clips together!
> 
> View My Video[/URL


 Not working mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Test-e said:


> Not working mate


 Aha why doesn't that surprise me! F**k this forum is s**t.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Aha why doesn't that surprise me! F**k this forum is s**t.


 Any pictures mate? I'm sure doing great massive improvements so far. How's your diet now


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

So the competition has been cancelled this year.. Bit gutted tbh as i've been working my ass off the last eleven week's but the event is ran by decent people so I'm sure there is good reason behind it. I'll still be competing this year just not in Wrexham and not in 6week's time. The next local show is in Cardiff on the 4th of September with the UKBFF :thumb . I'm a bit relieved tbh as this entire prep was decided last minute and i've been absolutely killing myself to get ready in time! I can take my foot off the gas now though and relax a bit lol. I've got 8week's before I start my prep again so I'm just going to bump up my calories a bit and concentrate on building some quality mass! Might not of been what I had planned but something tells me this could be a blessing in disguise. I'm on track atm to surpass what I was able to achieve last year and now with this extra time being added to my prep and the progress i've made so far this is hopefully looking to be one of my best showings yet!

For now though here's what i've been able to do in the last eleven week's. Not the greatest of transformations but I'm far from finished!

Roll on September!! :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> So the competition has been cancelled this year.. Bit gutted tbh as i've been working my ass off the last eleven week's but the event is ran by decent people so I'm sure there is good reason behind it. I'll still be competing this year just not in Wrexham and not in 6week's time. The next local show is in Cardiff on the 4th of September with the UKBFF :thumb . I'm a bit relieved tbh as this entire prep was decided last minute and i've been absolutely killing myself to get ready in time! I can take my foot off the gas now though and relax a bit lol. I've got 8week's before I start my prep again so I'm just going to bump up my calories a bit and concentrate on building some quality mass! Might not of been what I had planned but something tells me this could be a blessing in disguise. I'm on track atm to surpass what I was able to achieve last year and now with this extra time being added to my prep and the progress i've made so far this is hopefully looking to be one of my best showings yet!
> 
> For now though here's what i've been able to do in the last eleven week's. Not the greatest of transformations but I'm far from finished!
> 
> Roll on September!! :thumbup1:


 Massive transformation mate. Just goes to see what can be done. Think the cancelled show will be a blessing in disguise though. Think you'll come in even better for the next show


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Massive transformation mate. Just goes to see what can be done. Think the cancelled show will be a blessing in disguise though. Think you'll come in even better for the next show


 I hope do mate! Just didn't have enough time this year so in a way I'm glad it was cancelled. Now I have all the time in the world and a decent amount of muscle to cut down to! Was also hoping to run hgh for the first time this year but couldn't cause of the lack of time and fund's.. Now I'll definitely be jumping on it though! B)


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Be my online coach please


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I have a hard enough time coaching myself mate!


----------



## crawleytown (Aug 25, 2014)

Unbelievable! What sort of calories are you on to get that kind of mass and conditioning?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

crawleytown said:


> Unbelievable! What sort of calories are you on to get that kind of mass and conditioning?


 I'm around 3000-3500 mate wich is low for me! I'm usually around 5000-6000. Been growing nicely into this cut wich is was I like to do! I would of probably brought them down to around 3000 the closer I get to the show then would of dropped into keto about three week's out.

I wouldn't like to drop below 3000 though.. I'm a heavy guy and I need the calories!


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Massive progress mate.

Would love to see your diet, training and gear. where you doing daily cardio ?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> Massive progress mate.
> 
> Would love to see your diet, training and gear. where you doing daily cardio ?


 Pretty sure i've already given you my diet, split, rep range and gear use?? Aha. All that's changed is I've swapped the anadrol for winstrol. And yeah I'm doing 30mins H.I.T fasted cardio every morning before breakfast then 20min hit cardio after ever weight session


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome back session last night! Filling out nicely.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Good comparison!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Top work mate huge difference there.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Good comparison!


 What a difference lol Smashing it!

What you using labs etc?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Flipper said:


> Top work mate huge difference there.


 Thanks brother.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> What a difference lol Smashing it!
> 
> What you using labs etc?


 Sphinx and Infinity all day long mate! Dropped the Alliance as I was just DONE with the under dosing.. Good lab but 0.5 amps is taking the piss! Making good ground with Sphinx and Infinity at the moment. Been running Cambridge 50mg winstrol the last 4week's too wich I rate highly!

Although my knees are absolutely on fire!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Back looking huge dude!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Sphinx and Infinity all day long mate! Dropped the Alliance as I was just DONE with the under dosing.. Good lab but 0.5 amps is taking the piss! Making good ground with Sphinx and Infinity at the moment. Been running Cambridge 50mg winstrol the last 4week's too wich I rate highly!
> 
> Although my knees are absolutely on fire!! [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 I think your knees are struggling to hold your new weight lol

Massive difference your back has blown up!

Im using sphinx test e and mast e pal trying to hold condition and grow without getting fat got holiday to think of lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I think your knees are struggling to hold your new weight lol
> 
> Massive difference your back has blown up!
> 
> Im using sphinx test e and mast e pal trying to hold condition and grow without getting fat got holiday to think of lol.


 Cheers mate! Yeah I'll definitely be adding the old mast too I'm a few week's. Gotta be done! :thumb

Should be looking good for your holiday mate!

Thinking about one too tbh.. This weather is seriously f**ked up! Aha.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Back looking huge dude!


 Yeah back and arm's are definitely a strong point for me. They grow without much effort at all! It's my legs and chest I need to work on at the moment. They're coming along nicely but with such a wide back it takes time to get the proportions right!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> So the competition has been cancelled this year.. Bit gutted tbh as i've been working my ass off the last eleven week's but the event is ran by decent people so I'm sure there is good reason behind it. I'll still be competing this year just not in Wrexham and not in 6week's time. The next local show is in Cardiff on the 4th of September with the UKBFF :thumb . I'm a bit relieved tbh as this entire prep was decided last minute and i've been absolutely killing myself to get ready in time! I can take my foot off the gas now though and relax a bit lol. I've got 8week's before I start my prep again so I'm just going to bump up my calories a bit and concentrate on building some quality mass! Might not of been what I had planned but something tells me this could be a blessing in disguise. I'm on track atm to surpass what I was able to achieve last year and now with this extra time being added to my prep and the progress i've made so far this is hopefully looking to be one of my best showings yet!
> 
> For now though here's what i've been able to do in the last eleven week's. Not the greatest of transformations but I'm far from finished!
> 
> Roll on September!! :thumbup1:


 FFS!!! Not the best transformation? That's EASILY the best transformation I've ever seen. Srs.

What are you blasting atm mate? I know it's not just this. Diet and training are greatly important too. But I've read them and they seem defo spot on, couldn't find the drugs paragraph though... Just curious.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Tren's physique said:


> FFS!!! Not the best transformation? That's EASILY the best transformation I've ever seen. Srs.
> 
> What are you blasting atm mate? I know it's not just this. Diet and training are greatly important too. But I've read them and they seem defo spot on, couldn't find the drugs paragraph though... Just curious.


 Sus 500mg, deca 800mg, anadrol 100mg (week 1-6), winstrol 100mg (week 6-11). Will be adding mast in the next few week's then probably throw the anadrol back in there or a pro-hormone. Can't touch tren at the moment until closer to the comp as it cause stress at home so anadrol and pro-hormones are a good substitute as far as fullness goes.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Rocking the new Under Armour leggings for abs and late night cardio tonight! 

Comfy! :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Latest pics from week 13! Calories have been bumping up over the last two week's so I'm absolutely packing it on!!

Feeling confident and am keen for the season! :thumbup1:


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Unbelievable job mate well done


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Peasnall said:


> Unbelievable job mate well done


 Cheers brother.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking the nuts now mate. Severely shredded for Cardiff


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking the nuts now mate. Severely shredded for Cardiff


 Thanks brother!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Latest progress pic from the end of week 14! Looking to add some masteron now in the next couple of week's. Will also be throwing the anadrol back in soon on top of the Cambridge winstrol I'm already running (50mg of each). For me personally anadrol is awesome when cutting! It keeps you full, hard and dense and anybody who says it does nothing but fill you with water then you need to go ahead and take your diet back to the drawing board bro!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You should have entered the 12 week transformation content lad.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> You should have entered the 12 week transformation content lad.


 Is that on here?? Haven't even seen it mate lol.


----------



## zacsky2 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well done bro !


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Is that on here?? Haven't even seen it mate lol.


 Yep it's just coming to an end now I think a few supplement companies have offered some goodies for the winner, you would have done well lad.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Yep it's just coming to an end now I think a few supplement companies have offered some goodies for the winner, you would have done well lad.


 Gutted! Didn't know nothing about it bro lol. Shame that..

Thanks @DLTBB


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Latest progress pic from the end of week 14! Looking to add some masteron now in the next couple of week's. Will also be throwing the anadrol back in soon on top of the Cambridge winstrol I'm already running (50mg of each). For me personally anadrol is awesome when cutting! It keeps you full, hard and dense and anybody who says it does nothing but fill you with water then you need to go ahead and take your diet back to the drawing board bro!


 f**k sake!!! That transformation gives @DLTBB's a run for its money!! Insane.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sen said:


> f**k sake!!! That transformation gives @DLTBB's a run for its money!! Insane.


 Am a long way from finished yet mate. Start my prep for the Ukbff Welsh Championships in 5week's :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

zacsky2 said:


> Well done bro !


 Thanks mate.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

@ellis.ben looking awesome there man. Props to ya, that's a hell of a change.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Flipper said:


> @ellis.ben looking awesome there man. Props to ya, that's a hell of a change.


 Thanks brother!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Out angling the f**k outta the misses and kid's earlier today!  :thumbup1:

Take no prisoners!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Out angling the f**k outta the misses and kid's earlier today!  :thumbup1:
> 
> Take no prisoners!


 f**k me mate how many kids you got haha


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

A1243R said:


> f**k me mate how many kids you got haha


 More than you I'm guessing :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> More than you I'm guessing :lol:


 Only 20 bud I've got none aha


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Latest pics from my shoulder and bi session earlier this week! Prep for the Ukbff Welsh Championships starts next week on June 4th and to be honest i couldn't feel in a better place right now! Should be my best showing yet!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

made great progress amte. muscle memory must be true, not denying the hard work youve put in!!

all the best for the comp. will you be running a log?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

UlsterRugby said:


> made great progress amte. muscle memory must be true, not denying the hard work youve put in!!
> 
> all the best for the comp. will you be running a log?


 Cheers mate. Yeah going to be continuing the log on this one just to save any confusion :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Gotta love that post-sunbed pump!!


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

bloody hell mate good progress, keep it up


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

little_johnson said:


> bloody hell mate good progress, keep it up


 Thanks brother.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

only just found this. Awesome work mate :thumb

Hope you continue to update your thread.


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey guy's!

Sorry for the lack of updates but I've been having some trouble with my account lately and have had to make a new one. Anyway I'm currently 10.5 week's out from my show and am progressing nicely! Will get some pics up soon as im able.

Cheers guy's!


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

So guy's, here's me at 10.5 week's out. Just a quick post to show where i am atm plus a comparison pic to show the changes made over the last 3.5 month's for those who are new to this thread. More pics will be posted tonight any questions as usual I'll be happy to answer!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

ellisben said:


> Hey guy's!
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates but I've been having some trouble with my account lately and have had to make a new one. Anyway I'm currently 10.5 week's out from my show and am progressing nicely! Will get some pics up soon as im able.
> 
> Cheers guy's!


 Does admin know?


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

> Dark sim said:
> 
> 
> > Does admin know?


 No mate, i wouldn't even know where to start tbh? I know I've entered the right details but it keeps saying it's wrong? Even when i request a new password and successfully change it it's fine at first but as soon as i leave the sight and try and log back in it says it's wrong and locks me out again! Have had to set up a new email account now and start again.

Plus the moderators are taking up to 7 hour's to approve anything that i post!

Not happy.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking sick in your most recent pic, the final transformation from A to B is going to look ridiculous. I wouldn't be surprised if supplement companies steal your images and use them as a 'before and after' for a product they're promoting, I've seen it done before.


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Looking sick in your most recent pic, the final transformation from A to B is going to look ridiculous. I wouldn't be surprised if supplement companies steal your images and use them as a 'before and after' for a product they're promoting, I've seen it done before.


 Thanks @DLTBB, appreciate mate! Still got a ways to go yet but should be looking pretty decent towards the end. Still got tren, mast, win and oxys to throw in yet so still plenty to come.

Cheeky f**kers! Anybody using my images I'd want paying for it!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Looking awesome mate, you getting a better balance between family life n bodybuilding this time around?


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> Looking awesome mate, you getting a better balance between family life n bodybuilding this time around?


 Yeah I'm finding it a lot easier thanks mate and thanks for asking. Couldn't be in a better place right now and im just genuinely enjoying it! That being said though i haven't started the tren yet :thumb :whistling:


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

H


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellisben said:


> Yeah I'm finding it a lot easier thanks mate and thanks for asking. Couldn't be in a better place right now and im just genuinely enjoying it! That being said though i haven't started the tren yet :thumb :whistling:


 Haha just run ace n wrap it if you turn into a cock :lol:


----------



## ellisben (Jun 14, 2016)

Looking painfully lean at 9 week's out! Morning weight - 229lbs (16st 5). Body fat unknown but glutes and hamstrings are finally starting to show so definitely in the single figure mid range. If i had to guess i'd say between 6 - 8% but can't be sure. Definitely starting to feel it now and it shows! You can hide your physique but you can't hide that look of death on your face lol. No time to slack though as it's time for cardio. Let's keep this mother f**ker going! :rockon:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Well it's that time of prep again, currently 8 week's out and it's time to start the tren! Some of you may remember at the start of this log that it was the tren that was the main reason for me putting an end to my training to start with. The stress of prep, work, family life and non-stop side's are what forced me to take some much needed time off. But now it's time to get back on it! That being said though i still feel in a much better place with this show than i did last year and im feeling a lot better in myself in general. This has still been eagerly awaited though and everybody's definitely on egg shells in the Ellis household atm. It's only 8 week's though and then im off it as I've comprised with the misses that I'm only using tren now once a year during contest prep and that's it! No 4 month cycles or using it in the off-season anymore so with any luck hopefully that will be enough to keep thing's under control 

I've opted for Infiniti's ultra rip as i used it briefly last year and really liked it so im going all out with it this time around at 6ml pw! 2ml mon/wed/fri. I've also thrown Cambridge Winstrol back in this week at 50mg ed alongside Infiniti anavar wich i started 3weeks ago at 100mg ed and i'm liking it! Looking forward to seeing some nice results from the mast too in the next couple week's then i think im going to throw some clen back in as im currently only running 75mcg t3 and 1tab of eca pro stack a day. Got some hgh frag that id like to start running in the closing week's too so if anybody would like to advise me on that that would be great! If everything comes together as it should i should start looking a lot tighter over the next few weeks so wish me luck! 

Eat clean, tren hard!

Ellis out.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


>


 Beast!! Congrats


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers @LittleMsMuscle


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Leg day mother f**kers!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, if you train in a public gym, you need a longer Tee shirt !

Just saying...


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, if you train in a public gym, you need a longer Tee shirt !
> 
> Just saying...


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Leg day mother f**kers!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Yes


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Amazing transformation!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @Yes


 :lol:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> View attachment 132998


 Class!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's, once again sorry for the lack of updates, got a lot on at home atm and am well and truly ingrained in this prep! 6week's out from the Ukbff Welsh Championships atm but i'm also 6.5months into one of the best transformations I've done to date. So here's a recent comparison pic from day one compared to this morning's weigh in of 227lbs! Also thrown in some other recent random shots to give you a better idea of where I'm at. Made the last final adjustments to my diet wich should now take me all the way to show day. Latest additions to my prep are clen, yohimbine, tren and masteron so i'm expecting big thing's over the next couple of weeks. Still using the same labs Sphinx and Infiniti. Wasn't sure what to expect this year only having access to ugl's as i normally use pharma grade so i was a bit skeptical of the progress i could make in the time that i had only having access to 10ml vial gear but these are definitely now my go to lab's when pharma isn't available! Really impressed. I genuinely believe this is the best package I've brought to date and with 6 week's still left to play with im definitely going at this with everything I've got! 2nd place isn't good enough this year.

This year I'm bringin' it home!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Wouldn't mind seeing an example of each of your training sessions! They obviously work lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing an example of each of your training sessions! They obviously work lol


 I can do that for you mate no problem. Need to spend more time on here tbh and uodate it more regularly with more than just pictures! Im just very pushed for time mate but I'll get on it trust me.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> I can do that for you mate no problem. Need to spend more time on here tbh and uodate it more regularly with more than just pictures! Im just very pushed for time mate but I'll get on it trust me.


 I know what you mean mate I try to keep a log here myself but haven't updated it in over a week now


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> I know what you mean mate I try to keep a log here myself but haven't updated it in over a week now


 It's called having a life i guess aha.


----------



## Nathan78 (May 14, 2016)

This is epic, i just read through 7 pages, proper determination.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks brother.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Big push now these last 6 week's! Time to get crisp!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Starting to master this stance now! 










Weighed in at 227lbs this morning (16st 3). Body fat unknown.

Upon awakening:

80mcg alpha pharma clenbuterol, 75iug of t3, 230mg t5, glucosamine, cod liver, probiotic and digestive enzymes.

100mg Infiniti var, 75mg sphinx winstrol, 2ml sphinx rip blend!

30mins later.

20mins fasted H.I.T cardio.

Breakfast: 8 egg whites, 2 yolks seasoned with Italian herbs. Also 25g of premium whey protein isolate (vanilla flavor), blending with 50g of mixed nuts and 50g of oats with a pinch of ginger root to aid digestion.

Meal 2: 500g of Atlantic cod, assparragass, half a baked potato, all seasoned with fresh mint.

Meal 3: same as meal 2

That's my Sunday so far guy's, will update at next meal.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Looking awesome bro. Last push now, you have it nailed mate.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Snack:

Handful of fresh strawberries, blueberries and 50g of almonds. Also 25g of premium whey protein isolate.

Meal 4:

400g of fresh prawns, 150g of green beans all seasoned with Italian herbs and mint. (Digestive enzymes also taken with this meal)

I typically drink up to 7 liters of water a day (8 on a good day). Drank up to 4 liters by this time of day.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

My choice of supps.

Everybody's got different preferences and opinions but for me personally it's all about what works for you, but more importantly what's compatible with your digestive system! And these work great for me.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Meal 5:

400g fresh prawns, 100g green beans, half a baked potato and seasoned with Italian herbs and mint. Once again digestive enzymes taken with this meal.

Snack:

X1 banana

X1 blooded orange

Meal 6: 25g whey protein isolate, 25g whey protein concentrate blended with 50g of mixed nutts, 50g oats, ginger root and one teaspoon of probiotic powder.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Meal 7:

200g turkey (seasoned in rosemary), 100g green beans, digestive enzymes.

That's a typical day for me guy's so hope you've enjoyed the insight. I don't train weekend's so I'll be posting my gym sessions Monday to Friday as of tomorrow!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Your transformation in such a short period is unbelievable, well done mate

How you finding the sphinx t5 preworkout? Gonna get a tub as my eca are coming to an end. There's no Ephedrine in them is there, they still strong?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers @Abc987. Yeah they're strong as f**k mate! Usually take them in the morning with the clen before fasted cardio but I've had to stop doing that now as it's f**king me up lol. I take my clen now first thing before cardio along with some caffeine and aspirin then take the t5 a good few hour's later before gym preworkout. Absolutely killing my sessions atm! Then the yohimbine comes into play for my post workout cardio wich is ideal.

Will definitely be keeping this in my prep mate. Liking it.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> My choice of supps.
> 
> Everybody's got different preferences and opinions but for me personally it's all about what works for you, but more importantly what's compatible with your digestive system! And these work great for me.


 A cheeky baileys in there! i use that choc peanut butter ON tastes amazing.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> A cheeky baileys in there! i use that choc peanut butter ON tastes amazing.


 It's still there from Christmas mate, ain't been touched :lol:

Yeah it's nice that! I like that the ON contains digestive enzymes too. MP's another good one. Contains digestive enzymes and is gluten and lactose free. It's all about digestion for me!

The LA ain't bad either but I've got it more for the whey concentrate than anything and only use one scoop (half a serving) a day.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> It's still there from Christmas mate, ain't been touched :lol:
> 
> Yeah it's nice that! I like that the ON contains digestive enzymes too. MP's another good one. Contains digestive enzymes and is gluten and lactose free. It's all about digestion for me!
> 
> The LA ain't bad either but I've got it more for the whey concentrate than anything and only use one scoop (half a serving) a day.


 Christmas drink lol, thought you were adding it into your shakes haha

ON is def smoother on the stomach than most iv used, costs though, im mixing My Protein isolate choc peanut with ON and MP choc peanut dessert for a bit of thickness.

100g in water post workout when home with choc, banana weetabix and toffee crisp cereal, got a terrible sweet tooth it holds me back, i mix absolutely everything i can think of from different sauces, cereals to whey powders anything for a different taste!

Im the first to admit my weekly diet doesnt have a great variety, i just tend to eat the same meal plan every day, i know where i am its easy to make happy days.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Christmas drink lol, thought you were adding it into your shakes haha
> 
> ON is def smoother on the stomach than most iv used, costs though, im mixing My Protein isolate choc peanut with ON and MP choc peanut dessert for a bit of thickness.
> 
> ...


 That sounds f**king amazing mate fairplay!  definitely not something I'd get away with atm though lol, but yeah i know what you mean mate I've also got a mean sweet tooth! It's ball's to the wall come off season. I easily hit 19st! Aha.

Same mate, same meals, same time's, everything's like clockwork. Can throw 5 meals together in 30mins I've done it that often!  altered it slightly from last year but the basic blueprint of my diet and protein sources are practically the same.

Roll on bulk lol..


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sir pls take my bow for your will and dedication. I have never ever seen such a fast and powerful transformation in my life so far.

Could you pls post a sample workout? I saw the rep ranges you mentioned 15,12,10,8 4 sets . But how many excercise you do for per muscle group? For example how does your shoulder and arms workout look like ?

And all the best for your competition, and thanks so much for being such a great inspiration for all of us.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

wow, amazing...

Doesn't look like same person at start of prep.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

So just under two week's into my Sphinx rip blend and am already seeing some clear hardness and massive pumps! F**k man forgot how good it felt to be on tren  really impressed with the blend too, Sphinx tren has always been g2g in my opinion but it's nice to see that it's just as potent in their blends as well! All lifts are on the up along with aggression and some beastie pumps, both in the gym and at home! (especially late at night). Apologies for not updating my gym sessions this week but once again I've been pushed for time and am really struggling to get on here atm.

Will be posting them as of Monday though guy's.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

raja16 said:


> Sir pls take my bow for your will and dedication. I have never ever seen such a fast and powerful transformation in my life so far.
> 
> Could you pls post a sample workout? I saw the rep ranges you mentioned 15,12,10,8 4 sets . But how many excercise you do for per muscle group? For example how does your shoulder and arms workout look like ?
> 
> And all the best for your competition, and thanks so much for being such a great inspiration for all of us.


 Thanks @raja16, really appreciate that mate. Will be posting gym sessions, sets, reps and exercises as of Monday so sit tight.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

@ellis.ben cutting up nicely now mate!!

Such a massive change its hard to believe.

Was given a simple recipe last night that you may like.

Low carb chocolate muffin -

1 egg

1 scoop chocolate whey protein

1 teaspoon coconut flour

Mix in small pot then 1 min microwave..

Tried it last night, it's ok , a bit rubbery but used normal flour, could be tinkered with for sure


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> @ellis.ben cutting up nicely now mate!!
> 
> Such a massive change its hard to believe.
> 
> ...


 Stealing this @Dead lee many thanks!

@ellis.ben looking incredible, filling with interest, got some of those Sphinx super t3s enroute atm. Can't wait to try them!!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Stealing this @Dead lee many thanks!
> 
> @ellis.ben looking incredible, filling with interest, got some of those Sphinx super t3s enroute atm. Can't wait to try them!!


 Let me know what you think pal

im trying the sphinx maxi boost tonight going straight in at 2 tabs pre cardio... boom!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Let me know what you think pal
> 
> im trying the sphinx maxi boost tonight going straight in at 2 tabs pre cardio... boom!


 Haha crikey, brave man!

ive not used dmaa before, will be trying it for first time tomorrow morning for fasted cardio.

Def keen on seeing how yohimbine works.

used traditional ECA's so looking forward to see how these compare, def got High hopes!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Haha crikey, brave man!
> 
> ive not used dmaa before, will be trying it for first time tomorrow morning for fasted cardio.
> 
> ...


 Nor me but I looked online and found a dmaa review, he reckoned 50 mg with caffine was the best dose so I'm going straight in lol

Its a long cardio sesh, over an hour 1300 cals.. I hit it hard and finish 25 mins of HIIT so shouldn't go to waste haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Nor me but I looked online and found a dmaa review, he reckoned 50 mg with caffine was the best dose so I'm going straight in lol
> 
> Its a long cardio sesh, over an hour 1300 cals.. I hit it hard and finish 25 mins of HIIT so shouldn't go to waste haha


 Hopefully it gives you the kick to power through!

presumably you're cutting as well?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Hopefully it gives you the kick to power through!
> 
> presumably you're cutting as well?


 Yeah cutting lightly , been a few weeks so far and a few more weeks to go, BF has crept up since April which I didn't mind to much as I wanted to make some gains.

I do heavy cardio every Friday evening without fail, I like to keep fit, it's not all about weights for me, you can get very unfit as a BB, I wouldn't say I'm healthy but I'm pretty fit lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Yeah cutting lightly , been a few weeks so far and a few more weeks to go, BF has crept up since April which I didn't mind to much as I wanted to make some gains.
> 
> I do heavy cardio every Friday evening without fail, I like to keep fit, it's not all about weights for me, you can get very unfit as a BB, I wouldn't say I'm healthy but I'm pretty fit lol


 I can completely relate to the last paragraph, I've had to up my cardio as recently joined a rugby 7s team, and my cardio was dire!! Got gassed out way too quickly.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> @ellis.ben cutting up nicely now mate!!
> 
> Such a massive change its hard to believe.
> 
> ...


 It's mad that you should send me this mate as me and the misses was only making protein muffins Wednesday night! :lol:

We used:

*Wholemeal wheat flour

*One scoop MP whey isolate

*egg

*Blueberries

The misses said they were horrible but i f**king loved them!! I'll take anything I can get atm aha.

Will definitely be trying this bro thank you :thumb


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> It's mad that you should send me this mate as me and the misses was only making protein muffins Wednesday night! [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> We used:
> 
> ...


 Haha, she won't like these either, im not that fussy mate I can do bland, my wife would spew lol, it's low carb so never gonna be great but if it's easy im there !

Im gonna get some coconut flour after work :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Same mate I'm all over that sh*t! Muffins for breakfast :lol:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> @ellis.ben cutting up nicely now mate!!
> 
> Such a massive change its hard to believe.
> 
> ...


 Added a teaspoon of crunchy whole earth peanut butter to this and somehow ended up as a gooey crunchy centre. Was lush!!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Added a teaspoon of crunchy whole earth peanut butter to this and somehow ended up as a gooey crunchy centre. Was lush!!


 haha, iv had 3 today with 30g of blueberries im hooked!

Been thinking about PB but i know if i do i wont be able to go back!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Few shots from the weekend's trip to the beach.

Feeling alpha as f**k!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

One for all you serious competitors out there! Any bodybuilder worth their salt knows that it don't mean sh*t how striated your delts are or how many veins you've got across your abs. Real condition is all about downstairs! 5 week's out guy's and thing's are slowly coming together. No striations in the glutes yet but they are clearly coming through!

Big push now in these last week's. Let's do this!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Excellent dude .... And well said. Went to a show recently and I think I had better Glutes!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Excellent dude .... And well said. Went to a show recently and I think I had better Glutes!


 Cheers @sxbarnes. I know yeah people are just plain f**king lazy these day's. They want maximum results with as little work as possible! And that's fine if all you wanna do is walk through life wingin' it, but if you want to step out onto a bodybuilding stage in front of a hundred odd people, your peers and a panel of judges then you better leave that loosing f**king attitude at home!


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome transformation @ellis.ben you must be well pleased with yourself, I know I would be lol.

keep it up mate and I'll be keeping track of the progress.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers @Noble78. Appreciate it bro.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> One for all you serious competitors out there! Any bodybuilder worth their salt knows that it don't mean sh*t how striated your delts are or how many veins you've got across your abs. Real condition is all about downstairs! 5 week's out guy's and thing's are slowly coming together. No striations in the glutes yet but they are clearly coming through!
> 
> Big push now in these last week's. Let's do this!


 WTF !

Ab vains are cool as f**k.. Glute striations are fu**ing hanging! haha 

Looking good.. Are you aiming for a certain weight loss target PW?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> WTF !
> 
> Ab vains are cool as f**k.. Glute striations are fu**ing hanging! haha
> 
> Looking good.. Are you aiming for a certain weight loss target PW?


 Aha fair enough  no mate that approach wouldn't do any good atm as im actually gaining weight lol. Put on 3lbs since adding the tren and am growing nicely into the show. Tren just does it to me mate even on low calories or even keto! I just grow like f**k on it lol. Got proviron and superdrol to add yet too!

Doubt I'll be making my weight category this year! :lol:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Aha fair enough  no mate that approach wouldn't do any good atm as im actually gaining weight lol. Put on 3lbs since adding the tren and am growing nicely into the show. Tren just does it to me mate even on low calories or even keto! I just grow like f**k on it lol. Got proviron and superdrol to add yet too!
> 
> Doubt I'll be making my weight category this year! :lol:


 Nice.. was thinking today iv not used tren since may last year man.. i miss what it does for the physique but hate the night sweats and moods i just cant be arsed with it, its a must for a comp though and i dont compete anyway so its not really needed.

Whats your weight class and what are you at right now?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Aha fair enough  no mate that approach wouldn't do any good atm as im actually gaining weight lol. Put on 3lbs since adding the tren and am growing nicely into the show. Tren just does it to me mate even on low calories or even keto! I just grow like f**k on it lol. Got proviron and superdrol to add yet too!
> 
> Doubt I'll be making my weight category this year! :lol:


 Weighed in at 225 about 2weeks ago wich is the lightest I've been so far (morning weight) and just weighed in at 228 this morning and looking and feeling full as f**k with some decent dryness. Got some nice shots of my hamstrings tonight in the gym too wich im pretty chuffed with lol. Was starting to panic as my weight was shooting up so needed to know that they were still showing! Aha. And they definitely are so it's all good 

My category this year is 'Intermediate over 90kg'. They didn't have an over 100kg so had to go with over 90kg and try to come in at 99kg. The next category up is 'Mens open over 100kg' wich is where i would comfortably sit but I'd be against guy's much more experienced than me wich i don't really want to do.

Im a novice, i should be in a novice category.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I hear where you're coming from mate.. I used to run tren 2 or 3 times a year, both pre-contest and off-season but now it's strictly pre-contest! You've gotta compromise with these thing's haven't you mate. As much as i want to be successful at this and do well at it i wouldn't get anywhere without my family! They've gotta come first cause without them the rest is all bullsh*t..


----------



## raja16 (Jan 29, 2015)

Mate how is your training looking like ? Can you please share it?


----------



## Nicky Nacky Noo (Mar 4, 2016)

Mate looking fu**ing amazing bro keep us posted on the comp goodbluck


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I hear where you're coming from mate.. I used to run tren 2 or 3 times a year, both pre-contest and off-season but now it's strictly pre-contest! You've gotta compromise with these thing's haven't you mate. As much as i want to be successful at this and do well at it i wouldn't get anywhere without my family! They've gotta come first cause without them the rest is all bullsh*t..


 Agreed tren isn't the one and only.. You gained what you have without it anyway, it gives the chiselled look you need for a comp but not needed for average gym rat, I will have another crack next year... Needed a good break and maybe to appreciate it more, just get away from the sides for a while.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Four week's and counting guy's. Let's f**king do this!!

Started from the bottom now we hear!


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Four week's and counting guy's. Let's f**king do this!!
> 
> Started from the bottom now we hear!


 Unbelievable transformation bud. Pretty inspiring to say the least!!! You must have worked your bollocks off. Good to see what real hard work and dedication can achieve. You must be proud as f*ck!!!


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> Four week's and counting guy's. Let's f**king do this!!
> 
> Started from the bottom now we hear!


 Incredible work mate.

One of the best transformations I have seen.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Devil said:


> Incredible work mate.
> 
> One of the best transformations I have seen.


 Completely agree it's really inspirational, this journal and @Chelseas are my go to's for a good read.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Four week's and counting guy's. Let's f**king do this!!
> 
> Started from the bottom now we hear!


 i love how you look so pleased with yourself in that second photo and rightly so to. looking great, hard work is paying off.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ellis.ben said:


> Four week's and counting guy's. Let's f**king do this!!
> 
> Started from the bottom now we hear!


 Looking awesome mate, wicked transformation!! Must have missed this journal, keep up the good work.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

1983wez said:


> Unbelievable transformation bud. Pretty inspiring to say the least!!! You must have worked your bollocks off. Good to see what real hard work and dedication can achieve. You must be proud as f*ck!!!


 Yeah the amount of work over these last 7 month's has been f**king relentless mate fairplay! Combined with a solid diet, smart training and quality lab's though and it's all came together nicely. Looking forward to dialing in now over these next few week's then finally drying out and tanning up for show day!

Should be a good showing :thumbup1:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Four week's and counting guy's. Let's f**king do this!!
> 
> Started from the bottom now we hear!


 Inspiring me to get leaner now !

Whats your cycle looking like, are you changing it for the run in?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ILLBehaviour said:


> i love how you look so pleased with yourself in that second photo and rightly so to. looking great, hard work is paying off.


 Aha yeah proper pleased with myself bro  i new i could bring some decent shape but i wasn't expecting to be able to do it quite so quick after loosing my pharma contact and resorting to ugl's but so far I've been really impressed with them! Plus after having 5month's off with zero off season.

Have even surprised myself mate lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Looking awesome mate, wicked transformation!! Must have missed this journal, keep up the good work.


 Thanks brother.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Inspiring me to get leaner now !
> 
> Whats your cycle looking like, are you changing it for the run in?


 Aha cheers brother B) Slightly mate yes, still running sphinx rip blend at 8ml a week, there var, bit of winny, clen, t3, and t5 when off the clen. Just added proviron as of today at 150mg a day right up to the show, plus adding superdrol as of this Sunday wich will be at 3weeks out dosed at 20mg week 1, 30mg week 2 and 40mg the final week. Will also be adding dandelion root 1week out. I test ran it about a month ago and peaked at full dryness around 7 day's in so that's what im going off. With a bit of luck hopefully everything will come together on the day :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

I've also upped my tren by 2ml pw but being a rip blend obviously I've had to add a separate compound. Decided to go for an enanthate ester, don't know about anyone else but I've always felt that keeping a long ester in there somewhere, whether it be test or tren has always made me look fuller! Just my personal opinion though.

Opted for the new Sis tren e wich i rate highly mate.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Aha cheers brother B) Slightly mate yes, still running sphinx rip blend at 8ml a week, there var, bit of winny, clen, t3, and t5 when off the clen. Just added proviron as of today at 150mg a day right up to the show, plus adding superdrol as of this Sunday wich will be at 3weeks out dosed at 20mg week 1, 30mg week 2 and 40mg the final week. Will also be adding dandelion root 1week out. I test ran it about a month ago and peaked at full dryness around 7 day's in so that's what im going off. With a bit of luck hopefully everything will come together on the day :thumb


 Hi buddy, been following religiously, great journal and as said before great results.

What would you say are the key things you do to get the dry look?

proviron, dandelion root and winny? Anything else?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Aha cheers brother B) Slightly mate yes, still running sphinx rip blend at 8ml a week, there var, bit of winny, clen, t3, and t5 when off the clen. Just added proviron as of today at 150mg a day right up to the show, plus adding superdrol as of this Sunday wich will be at 3weeks out dosed at 20mg week 1, 30mg week 2 and 40mg the final week. Will also be adding dandelion root 1week out. I test ran it about a month ago and peaked at full dryness around 7 day's in so that's what im going off. With a bit of luck hopefully everything will come together on the day :thumb


 Nice! Love winstrol mate, not running winstrol at the moment, can see the difference at around the same BF earlier this year, i also ran 150mg of proviron once for a month or 2 my libido was a real nightmare and was finding my hair was everywhere was worrying lol

Never used superdrol whats it like is it sphinx as well i know they do a superdrol?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> I've also upped my tren by 2ml pw but being a rip blend obviously I've had to add a separate compound. Decided to go for an enanthate ester, don't know about anyone else but I've always felt that keeping a long ester in there somewhere, whether it be test or tren has always made me look fuller! Just my personal opinion though.
> 
> Opted for the new Sis tren e wich i rate highly mate.


 Im ordering some primobolan next week, best looking 10ml bottle iv seen! 10 out of 10 for effort haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Dead lee said:


> Nice! Love winstrol mate, not running winstrol at the moment, can see the difference at around the same BF earlier this year, i also ran 150mg of proviron once for a month or 2 my libido was a real nightmare and was finding my hair was everywhere was worrying lol
> 
> Never used superdrol whats it like is it sphinx as well i know they do a superdrol?


 Superdrol for me is the king of all orals. Massive strength increases within 2/3 days. 20mg is ample. I actually just use 10mg pre workout, pulsing, which I allows me to run it for longer. Seen many guys do this on other muscle forum.

it gives massive fullness, very dry (if diet on point).

You would be impressed!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

RedStar said:


> Superdrol for me is the king of all orals. Massive strength increases within 2/3 days. 20mg is ample. I actually just use 10mg pre workout, pulsing, which I allows me to run it for longer. Seen many guys do this on other muscle forum.
> 
> it gives massive fullness, very dry (if diet on point).
> 
> You would be impressed!


 Heard its harsh but good! maybe something for next year.. i like to try things but gonna see out this test and primo till begin of october then cruise till jan then up to 250mg to cut till march, normally need a trim after a cruise and christmas lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Nice! Love winstrol mate, not running winstrol at the moment, can see the difference at around the same BF earlier this year, i also ran 150mg of proviron once for a month or 2 my libido was a real nightmare and was finding my hair was everywhere was worrying lol
> 
> Never used superdrol whats it like is it sphinx as well i know they do a superdrol?


 Superdrol is the daddy mate you'd like it! Harsh on the system but if you get along with androlic you'll be ok on this. Yeah using sphinx, used Blackstone lab's last year wich was a superdrol clone and loved it, but I'm liking sphinx atm so i'm going to stick with it!

Nothing comes close for fullness and hardness mate.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Looking nice and dry 6am this morning after fasted cardio!


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

@ellis.ben you're transformation is incredible mate , what was you're key drive ? you're weight and how you looked? wanting to compete? or addiction? lol

I stopped training for a month and partied and felt like 1st pic and after two weeks back felt like I looked in second pic


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Some recent shots at two week's out guy's! Was going to put some full body pics up but at this delicate time during my prep i really don't need any bullshit, ignorant opinions from newbies who have never competed before or even been below 10% bf! And especially being so tired, drained and fatigued i really don't need the mind games atm. I can assure you I'm looking tight and feeling ready and confident 

May put some full body pic's up next week though!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Next week is also my last solid week of training before I start my depletion week so I'll be sure to post my workouts for everybody who's been asking starting from tomorrow! :thumb


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Some recent shots at two week's out guy's! Was going to put some full body pics up but at this delicate time during my prep i really don't need any bullshit, ignorant opinions from newbies who have never competed before or even been below 10% bf! And especially being so tired, drained and fatigued i really don't need the mind games atm. I can assure you I'm looking tight and feeling ready and confident
> 
> May put some full body pic's up next week though!


 Looking mint mate. Your log on here has been an excellent read. Just goes to show what you can do when you put the work in. All the very best for two weeks time...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Some recent shots at two week's out guy's! Was going to put some full body pics up but at this delicate time during my prep i really don't need any bullshit, ignorant opinions from newbies who have never competed before or even been below 10% bf! And especially being so tired, drained and fatigued i really don't need the mind games atm. I can assure you I'm looking tight and feeling ready and confident
> 
> May put some full body pic's up next week though!


 Looking mint mate. Your log on here has been an excellent read. Just goes to show what you can do when you put the work in. All the very best for two weeks time...


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking mint mate. Your log on here has been an excellent read. Just goes to show what you can do when you put the work in. All the very best for two weeks time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChickenAndPotato (Aug 20, 2016)

Just read from page 1 to here, awesome progress buddy you should be proud.. makes me feel good that your getting such good results from sphinx too as ive just started their tren ace.

Best of luck with your show! I am 4 weeks out myself.. very motivating !


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Monday - Shoulders & biceps

Warm up:

X3 set's on cable shoulder press machine 15, 15, 15

X2 set's of rotary cuff exercises with dumbbells

Working set:

Smith machine shoulder press - x4 set's (progressive overload) 15, 12, 10, 8 (with a drop set at the end)

Cable shoulder press machine - x3 set's: 25, 20, 15

Rear delts on reverse pec deck - 4 set's: 15, 15, 15, 15

Side laterals with dumbbells:

X3 set's 15, 15, 12 (with drop set at the end)

Front raises with ez bar (middle grip with palms facing up):

X3 set's - 20, 15, 12

Straight barbell curls (shoulder width grip) 15, 12, 10

45° alternate dumbell curls on incline bench (full stretch and tight form on every rep!):

X3 set's - 24, 20, 15

Preacher curls done on cable preacher machine:

X3 set's - 15, 12, 10 (with drop set at the end)

Hammer curls :

X3 set's - 20, 15, 12

X6 1 minute set's of vacuum training for abs followed by 20 HIT cardio.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ChickenAndPotato said:


> Just read from page 1 to here, awesome progress buddy you should be proud.. makes me feel good that your getting such good results from sphinx too as ive just started their tren ace.
> 
> Best of luck with your show! I am 4 weeks out myself.. very motivating !


 You won't go wrong with sphinx mate it's served me well. Thanks brother really appreciate it! And best of luck with yours also


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Tuesday

Chest & hamstrings

Warm up:

Lying leg curls

15, 15, 15

Cable leg press machine

15, 15, 15

Working set:

Free weight leg press: (feet positioned high on the plate to engage more of the glutes and hamstrings)

20, 15, 12, 10

Stiff legged deadlifts: (heavy as possible whilst maintaining strict form!)

15, 12, 12, 10

Single leg lunges (Smith machine):

15, 12, 12, 10

Lying leg curls:

15, 15, 12

Kickbacks:

20, 15, 12

Chest:

Warm up:

Cable press machine superseted with pec deck: 12/20, 12/20, 12/20

Working set:

Incline smith machine bench press (35° incline, slow movement and full range of motion touching the chest on every rep)

15, 15, 12, 12, 10 (with drop set at the end)

Weighted dips:

15, 12, 12, 10

Pec deck:

15, 15, 12, 12

X6 1minute set's vacuum training for abs. 20mins HIT cardio.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Recent pics at 1.3weeks out guy's! Honest opinions and criticism welcome as to where i should be right now condition wise and weather i look ready. All in all im quite happy with where i am atm baring in mind im still to deplete, add diuretics and slap the tan on! :thumb

(pics taken first thing. Zero carbs, zero water, zero pump)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Recent pics at 1.3weeks out guy's! Honest opinions and criticism welcome as to where i should be right now condition wise and weather i look ready. All in all im quite happy with where i am atm baring in mind im still to deplete, add diuretics and slap the tan on! :thumb
> 
> (pics taken first thing. Zero carbs, zero water, zero pump)


 Followed you from the start, you look awesome and from my point of view exactly where you need to be.

Get some good slap on (tan) and it would make an even bigger difference for clarity of striations etc. You know this anyway.

Congrats and good luck with peak week.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RedStar said:


> Followed you from the start, you look awesome and from my point of view exactly where you need to be.
> 
> Get some good slap on (tan) and it would make an even bigger difference for clarity of striations etc. You know this anyway.
> 
> Congrats and good luck with peak week.


 Thanks brother. Really appreciate it atm as I'm really struggling this final week! Only two more day's of depleting then I start my carb load on Thursday. Can't come quick enough mate!

Never felt so miserable..


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Apologies for the lack of updates this last week guy's but as im sure you can understand thing's are pretty tough atm and I'm miserable as f **k. I haven't had no carbs for the last three day's and I'm still not due to have any till i start my carb load on Thursday! Not long left but it can't come quick enough! Here's some recent shots from the last few gym sessions and posing practices guy's so hope you enjoy. Excuse the ass shot but it gives a much better idea of where im at atm condition wise.

6 day's out guy's! Let's bring it home!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking mint mate. Last few days now. You know its there for the taking


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Almost there mate, just one last push.

Your looking awesome, cant wait to see you when you've filled out with carbs in you and you have your tan on.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers for the comments guy's it's much appreciated! X


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

2week's of depleting finally over! 3day's out guy's and today i start my carb load. I am now officially the happiest person on this mother f**king planet! ? I've never been so tired, drained and miserable in my bloody life. The diet is far from over but the amount I'm allowed to eat has just doubled over night wich equals one very happy Ben! Can't wait to fill out now and hit that STAGE! Get me up there!!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Look awesome mate.

Hats off to you brother you have smashed it.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Flipper said:


> Look awesome mate.
> 
> Hats off to you brother you have smashed it.


 Cheers @Flipper, just keen to crack on and get up there now. Been a long a** prep and i just want it over with! Lol.

Looking forward to getting fat!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Good old yt, just popped up with this inspirational classic.


 Nice!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Meant to chuck it on the guys log not yours. Oops .He's a beast anyway... Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Cheers @Flipper, just keen to crack on and get up there now. Been a long a** prep and i just want it over with! Lol.
> 
> Looking forward to getting fat!


 Rebound pics a must! Haha.

A mate from our gym is competing from Bedfordshire at your show. Dunno what his category is though


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> Rebound pics a must! Haha.
> 
> A mate from our gym is competing from Bedfordshire at your show. Dunno what his category is though


 Oh yes definitely mate! Gonna pack on some slabs during this rebound! Nothing but heavy compounds, 5-8 rep range for 3-4 week's straight after the show! Then slowly ease into a cruise for a few month's then think about an off season bulk around Christmas 

I wish him the best of luck mate, hope he does well!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Oh yes definitely mate! Gonna pack on some slabs during this rebound! Nothing but heavy compounds, 5-8 rep range for 3-4 week's straight after the show! Then slowly ease into a cruise for a few month's then think about an off season bulk around Christmas
> 
> I wish him the best of luck mate, hope he does well!


 Sounds like a fujking plan mate. Great idea


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ellis.ben said:


> Oh yes definitely mate! Gonna pack on some slabs during this rebound! Nothing but heavy compounds, 5-8 rep range for 3-4 week's straight after the show! Then slowly ease into a cruise for a few month's then think about an off season bulk around Christmas
> 
> I wish him the best of luck mate, hope he does well!


 Sounds like a fujking plan mate. Great idea


----------



## aLadNamedAsh (May 23, 2015)

Looking absolutely solid mate, hope everything goes to plan and you do well at the show.

Dont mean to hijack your log but your physique has a "thick" and dense look to it and I've noticed that some people have this in their physique. On the otherhand I've come across many people on Instagram, for example Jeremy potvin and kim Angel and they have the opposite type of physique. Do you think that this is purely genetics or the drugs used? Or anything else?

Ps, nows the time to make the most of your transformation, get on social media and sell diet plans etc haha


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Looking absolutely solid mate, hope everything goes to plan and you do well at the show.
> 
> Dont mean to hijack your log but your physique has a "thick" and dense look to it and I've noticed that some people have this in their physique. On the otherhand I've come across many people on Instagram, for example Jeremy potvin and kim Angel and they have the opposite type of physique. Do you think that this is purely genetics or the drugs used? Or anything else?
> 
> Ps, nows the time to make the most of your transformation, get on social media and sell diet plans etc haha


 I'd say largely genetics and muscle maturity. Based on what I have read and heard you tubers say.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

aLadNamedAsh said:


> Looking absolutely solid mate, hope everything goes to plan and you do well at the show.
> 
> Dont mean to hijack your log but your physique has a "thick" and dense look to it and I've noticed that some people have this in their physique. On the otherhand I've come across many people on Instagram, for example Jeremy potvin and kim Angel and they have the opposite type of physique. Do you think that this is purely genetics or the drugs used? Or anything else?
> 
> Ps, nows the time to make the most of your transformation, get on social media and sell diet plans etc haha


 I'd say largely genetics and muscle maturity. Based on what I have read and heard you tubers say.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hope it went well mate! been away this weekend.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dead lee said:


> Hope it went well mate! been away this weekend.


 Yes and I aso hope you're enjoying some well earned food with your feet up.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes and I aso hope you're enjoying some well earned food with your feet up.


 Couldn't agree more.

cant wait to hear you did @ellis.ben.

wouldnt mind knowing what food you smashed down after the show.

on a side note, whatever you achieved, you achieved a look so many would be proud to have. The transformation in the time frame, was nothing short of exceptional.

youve motivated me to push myself seriously hard with my cut, learnt a few bits too. Thanks!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Very disappointed with my placing last night at the Ukbff Welsh Championships. Although I respect the decision of the judges, placed 3rd and also qualified for the Ukbff British Finals i definitely felt i deserved to be placed higher and it has been a hard pill to swallow after 8 month's of grueling work. That being said though i had an amazing night and felt in my element on stage rockin' my best package to date! And that's what bodybuilding is all about, it's about improving every year and i definitely feel that I've done that. Massive thank you to everybody who came to support me. You made all the difference guy's and sorry i couldn't do better. A massive thank you to my best friend, teammate and absolute rock of a misses, i genuinely couldn't do this without you. You are literally the only reason i cope year after year and am able to keep pushing the way i do. You've always motivated me and kept me going even when i wanted to quit and even when you had every reason to let me.. I don't know how you put up with it but somehow you do and I'm very lucky to have you. Looking forward to improving now over the next 12month's and taking it to the stage again in 2017. Until then though it's time to go back into hiding and enjoy spending time with my family and just being a dad. It's definitely the biggest thing I've missed out on over the last 8 month's and I'm looking forward to putting it right Xx

We were sure to get some decent shots this year guy's so enjoy the pics, judge for yourselves and thank you to everybody who has bothered for your encouragement and support. It means a lot 

This site is terrible for uploading pics with your phone so bare with me guy's cause i will more than likely have to upload them in groups.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

Well done amazing journal too mate. Just goes to show hard work pays off


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

great effort mate! you look great! dedication paid off, sure you will get better and better!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate, I hope you feel proud of what you have achieved. you look awesome :thumb


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd say you were the best of of that three easy. Deffo the most shredded It'll have been a close call. Size looks pretty similar on some shots. What feedback (excuses) did you get from the judges...


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Bud, you did fantastic, don't beat yourself up over your placing, top 3 is sensational! To have the confidence, drive and will power to do all that you have over these past months is nothing short of admirable!

you brought your best package, that's all you could do. It wasn't like you fell short of your best in your own eyes! Enjoy your break, and family time!

youve truly inspired me!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

So after seeing the pics from pre-judging we went back to the hotel and made some adjustments. I upped my provirion, adjusted my sodium to potassium ratio, had a large dark glass of dry red wine, slept for a couple hour's and woke up p*ssing like a horse wich dryed me out perfectly! We then went back for the second half and my individual posing routine. These are the pics from the night show.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done mate, you should be proud of what you have achieved. Don't be disheartened from coming 3rd, all 3 of you are in incredible shape and all could of claimed first.

keep it up, are you going to the finals next month?


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

Fair play mate you looked ace on the day. Nice to meet you btw


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice comparison from start to finish.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

You looked awesome on stage there bro. Should be very proud of what you achieved there man.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Will read what I've missed over the next 9000 toilet breaks.

Very well put together journal, & incredible progress.

Going off those photos would've had you 2nd, not that my opinion is relevant.

Regardless, massive well done mate ! :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Almost forgot to post this one!

Last minute checks at the hotel.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers for the comments guy's, means a lot! Already hard at work this week focusing on next year's show. Taking full advantage of my rebound atm and training nothing but what i consider my weaknesses for the next 3-4 week's!

Focus is through the roof!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> I'd say you were the best of of that three easy. Deffo the most shredded It'll have been a close call. Size looks pretty similar on some shots. What feedback (excuses) did you get from the judges...


 You ain't the first person to say that mate. A lot of people had me a solid 2nd and some even said 1st! But nobody I've spoken to yet had me as 3rd.. No mate no feedback, no nothing so don't even know what to work on?? Just gonna come in thicker and tighter next year mate!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RedStar said:


> Bud, you did fantastic, don't beat yourself up over your placing, top 3 is sensational! To have the confidence, drive and will power to do all that you have over these past months is nothing short of admirable!
> 
> you brought your best package, that's all you could do. It wasn't like you fell short of your best in your own eyes! Enjoy your break, and family time!
> 
> youve truly inspired me!


 Thanks brother x


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Noble78 said:


> Well done mate, you should be proud of what you have achieved. Don't be disheartened from coming 3rd, all 3 of you are in incredible shape and all could of claimed first.
> 
> keep it up, are you going to the finals next month?


 No mate I'm done for the year lol.. 8 month's is a long ass prep but if i hadn't been prepping for that show earlier in the year and have them cancel on me then i would of had the energy to carry on. I'm doing the same show next year so if i qualify again I'll be doing the finals back to back! :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

gt4_ade said:


> Fair play mate you looked ace on the day. Nice to meet you btw


 And you mate! Proper sound guy and congratulations on your placing  hope to see you there again next year! :thumb


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> No mate I'm done for the year lol.. 8 month's is a long ass prep but if i hadn't been prepping for that show earlier in the year and have them cancel on me then i would of had the energy to carry on. I'm doing the same show next year so if i qualify again I'll be doing the finals back to back! :thumbup1:


 That's fair enough then mate, you know what your doing anyway so let's see you smash it next year

how many comps have you been in before?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

This was my second mate.


----------



## gt4_ade (Apr 22, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> And you mate! Proper sound guy and congratulations on your placing  hope to see you there again next year


 I'll be there mate fetch a much better package than I did this year. We will smash it next year my friend?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

gt4_ade said:


> I'll be there mate fetch a much better package than I did this year. We will smash it next year my friend?


 Fair play lads takes a lot to get up on that stage and what it requires to bring your best. Physical and mental strength required for sure.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Been hard at work this week! Nothing but old school powerlifting routines during my rebound to pack on as much thickness as possible! Off the floor deads, military barbell shoulder press, bench, squats and have thrown some closegrip, rows and chins in there too for good measure!

F**king packing it on!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

gt4_ade said:


> I'll be there mate fetch a much better package than I did this year. We will smash it next year my friend?


 For sure brother! :rockon:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Great journal mate, enjoyed it and i dont read many journals, i kept coming back because from start to finish was such a dramatic change.. unbelievable and well done, im no judge but you looked to me to have at least second.. pretty sure you wont be starting where you did this year lol so next year is yours for the taking!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Great journal mate, enjoyed it and i dont read many journals, i kept coming back because from start to finish was such a dramatic change.. unbelievable and well done, im no judge but you looked to me to have at least second.. pretty sure you wont be starting where you did this year lol so next year is yours for the taking!!


 Thanks @Dead lee, that means a lot mate! Glad you've enjoyed it, I'll probably keep it going and log my off-season bulk in the same thread lol. Yeah there's no way I'll be making that mistake again. I'm already hard at work stacking it on for 2017!! Not leaving anything to chance this time mate. I'm going to be training all year round to get ready for this show. I plan on improving that much that no f**kers going to want to stand next to me!! :thumb


----------



## hugoBoss (Jan 9, 2013)

Mate! Hat off to you... Blooooody inspirational , amazing from start to finish ... Will you pm your dosages at the start of your cycle for the sus and deca and your training log .. Mate I love these kind of posts ,


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Well it's been a very productive month! Like I said guy's, I'd be sticking to the bread and butter basics for the next four week's, doing a lot of DC style training. Short, heavy and intense sessions and that's exactly what I've done! Four week's later and im the leanest I've ever been at this body weight (18.7). As much as i enjoyed prep and enjoyed competing the mindset has well and truly shifted from pre contest to full on bulk! I've never been so focused during an off-season before. Heads well and truly in the game and im thinking of nothing but next year's show! Packed on so much these last few week's and am looking to continue into a very productive off season. Out with the old in with the new, a complete f**king overhaul. Looking at running insulin for the first time this year too so looking forward to seeing what i get out of that! If i can place top three after coming in at short notice in the worst shape of my life then let's see what I can do with a full year with zero distractions!

2017 I'm coming for you!

(pics shown were during the first week of my rebound and now)


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Really enjoyed your prep log bud and the change you made was insane!!!

Hope you can continue an off season log as the prep log was a great read!

what you running in the off season compounds wise, besides toying with insulin?


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Well it's been a very productive month! Like I said guy's, I'd be sticking to the bread and butter basics for the next four week's, doing a lot of DC style training. Short, heavy and intense sessions and that's exactly what I've done! Four week's later and im the leanest I've ever been at this body weight (18.7). As much as i enjoyed prep and enjoyed competing the mindset has well and truly shifted from pre contest to full on bulk! I've never been so focused during an off-season before. Heads well and truly in the game and im thinking of nothing but next year's show! Packed on so much these last few week's and am looking to continue into a very productive off season. Out with the old in with the new, a complete f**king overhaul. Looking at running insulin for the first time this year too so looking forward to seeing what i get out of that! If i can place top three after coming in at short notice in the worst shape of my life then let's see what I can do with a full year with zero distractions!
> 
> ...


 How's condition from show holding mate? Is it a head fcuk when you start to see it going gaining size?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

1983wez said:


> Really enjoyed your prep log bud and the change you made was insane!!!
> 
> Hope you can continue an off season log as the prep log was a great read!
> 
> what you running in the off season compounds wise, besides toying with insulin?


 Thanks @1983wez, yeah will definitely be keeping people up to date with my off-season as i plan on completing changing my physique! Looking to add at least 6lbs of solid tissue this year. Compound wise it's going to be the usual and very basic mate, apart from the added slin. Imo off-season gains are in the diet and training not drug's so i won't be changing much at all. My usual off-season cycle is 750 to 1000mg of sustanon for the entire duration and I'll cycle oxy or superdrol on and off. I'll also do a deca run at about 400 to 600mg once im deep into my off-season. I usually run tren but can only use that pre-comp now once a year for my family's sake so I'll be substituting it with deca. Not sure when to add slin yet as literally know nothing about it so need to research lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

TITO said:


> How's condition from show holding mate? Is it a head fcuk when you start to see it going gaining size?


 Shape and size is holding nicely mate but condition is long gone! Lol. Got a sweet tooth bro can't help it


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Came across some old pics today on an old sim so put these photos together and thought I'd share. Not bad in 4 year's (technically 3 and a half as i had 5 month's off in 2015  )


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ellis.ben said:


> Shape and size is holding nicely mate but condition is long gone! Lol. Got a sweet tooth bro can't help it


 Ah mate tell me about it!

Does it not bother you when the abbs start to fade? I'm tempted to slowly slowly lean bulk but as you say the choc and chrimbo coming up is too tempting!!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> Came across some old pics today on an old sim so put these photos together and thought I'd share. Not bad in 4 year's (technically 3 and a half as i had 5 month's off in 2015  )


 When did you first jump on the gear? Has your training split / routine always been the same?


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Not sure when to add slin yet as literally know nothing about it so need to research lol.


 You should subscribe to Jordan Peter's site. Trained by JP. He has some great info/videos on all things related to drug use and training... Doesn't hold back anything and tells it how it is from his experiences and he's a pretty smart guy. Defo worth the £6.99 a month. He covers insulin (amongst lots of others) in videos over on his subscription page. Great sources of knowledge on there


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

RexEverthing said:


> When did you first jump on the gear? Has your training split / routine always been the same?


 Did my first test only cycle early 2013 mate. Blew up like a balloon and had no idea what i was doing obviously lol. Learnt to eat right buy 2014 though! No mate my training has always changed over the year's, i first started out doing basic pyramid set's with fairly heavy weight. Wasn't long before i started injuring myself though with s**t form and excessive weight so i switched over to higher volume training, chasing the pump and pushing through that lactic acid pain barrier! This method worked well for me for many year's but I'm now doing basic bread and butter DC training wich i f**king love! Strength is progressing weekly and I've never felt this thick in all my year's of training! Definitely the method for me


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

TITO said:


> Ah mate tell me about it!
> 
> Does it not bother you when the abbs start to fade? I'm tempted to slowly slowly lean bulk but as you say the choc and chrimbo coming up is too tempting!!


 I did last year mate it was a complete mind f**k.. But not this year, I'm far to focused on my next show to even think about it mate. All i care about is progressing so the weight and lack of condition is just a means to an end.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Current shape after a beasting shoulder session!

After almost five years of solid training I'm actually starting to look like a bodybuilder.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

ellis.ben said:


> Current shape after a beasting shoulder session!
> 
> After almost five years of solid training I'm actually starting to look like a bodybuilder.


 Awesome shape mate!

Still looking lean!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

TITO said:


> Awesome shape mate!
> 
> Still looking lean!


 Thanks brother. Still at it and training hard!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's! Sorry for the lack of updates, been cruising the last couple of month's so nothing really to report, plus xmas is getting closer so starting to get a bit lazy lol. Getting ready for a blast just after xmas so thought I'd get my arse back on here and let you guy's know how thing's are going! Currently cruising on 500mg of Sis sustanon wich is doing a really good job to be fair and has allowed me to maintain almost everything I've built over the last 10months. Strength is good, not as strong as when I was blasting obviously but still good! DC training is going great, been at it almost 3 months now and am loving it! Maintaining a lot of strength and can't wait to jump back on cycle and smash it! Was gonna start in January but literally can't wait any longer so gonna jump back on it boxing day  will look a little like this:

1000mg sus

600mg eq

600mg deca

100mg oxy or 40mg Sdrol

Slin (still not got a protocol yet)

Added some recent pics showing my current shape.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Hey guy's! Sorry for the lack of updates, been cruising the last couple of month's so nothing really to report, plus xmas is getting closer so starting to get a bit lazy lol. Getting ready for a blast just after xmas so thought I'd get my arse back on here and let you guy's know how thing's are going! Currently cruising on 500mg of Sis sustanon wich is doing a really good job to be fair and has allowed me to maintain almost everything I've built over the last 10months. Strength is good, not as strong as when I was blasting obviously but still good! DC training is going great, been at it almost 3 months now and am loving it! Maintaining a lot of strength and can't wait to jump back on cycle and smash it! Was gonna start in January but literally can't wait any longer so gonna jump back on it boxing day  will look a little like this:
> 
> 1000mg sus
> 
> ...


 Solid looking cycle mate should pack in the size!

Deca and eq stack, not heard much feedback on that combo but looks good..

Just started high dose eq myself, about 3 weeks in now, think it's gonna be a big part of my future cycles, vascularity and strength is up this week.. I'm on the gain upped calories and gear now looking to max my 8 rep lifts and gains, try to stay lean as poss.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Solid looking cycle mate should pack in the size!
> 
> Deca and eq stack, not heard much feedback on that combo but looks good..
> 
> Just started high dose eq myself, about 3 weeks in now, think it's gonna be a big part of my future cycles, vascularity and strength is up this week.. I'm on the gain upped calories and gear now looking to max my 8 rep lifts and gains, try to stay lean as poss.


 Sounds like a plan mate! What lab you using for your eq? I've heard good thing's about Sis for eq but i also have Sphinx available too.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Sounds like a plan mate! What lab you using for your eq? I've heard good thing's about Sis for eq but i also have Sphinx available too.


 I'm using sis eq mate, think I got enough to last till January then get more to take me to feb, will try to stick with sis now as I started already.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> I'm using sis eq mate, think I got enough to last till January then get more to take me to feb, will try to stick with sis now as I started already.


 Yeah I'll do the same mate. Might also swap their sus with their test 300 and run a gram of that instead as I'm also seeing good reviews from it. We shall see!

Gonna get it all together next weekend mate :rockon:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

How i spent my Mad Friday! Late night leg session!! Get them priorities straight :thumb










Starting my off-season cycle as of tomorrow.

Merry f**king Christmas! :rockon:


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

ellis.ben said:


> How i spent my Mad Friday! Late night leg session!! Get them priorities straight :thumb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking great bro.

i need to bring my legs up to your level, if I did that, I'd honestly feel so complete haha.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guy's! Apologies for the lack of updates I haven't been able to get on here since before Xmas! Been blocked out and my email address hasn't been working! All sorted now though apparently (took long enough!). Anyway between hitting a new PB on squat and proposing to my misses a lots happened since my last update  currently two month's into my official Off-season bulk and ImI'm currcurrently 18st 8lbs and the strongest I've ever been! Cycles going great and everything working as expected. Still ploughing on with the DC style of training. Heavy rest pause lifts followed by intense stretching. My stats are as follows:

Age 29

Weight 18st 8

Height 5.10

Incline bench 130kg (never do flat)

Military shoulder press 100kg (never been strong on shoulders)

Dead 240kg

Squat 220kg

Barbell Row 160kg (nobody ever believes this until I show them the vid!  always been strong on rows!)

Current cycle:

Sis test 300 - 900mg pw

Sis Deca - 450mg pw

Sis Eq - 600mg pw

Sis Oxy - 50mg ed


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Some current pics.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guy's! Apologies for the lack of updates I haven't been able to get on here since before Xmas! Been blocked out and my email address hasn't been working! All sorted now though apparently (took long enough!). Anyway between hitting a new PB on squat and proposing to my misses a lots happened since my last update  currently two month's into my official Off-season bulk and ImI'm currcurrently 18st 8lbs and the strongest I've ever been! Cycles going great and everything working as expected. Still ploughing on with the DC style of training. Heavy rest pause lifts followed by intense stretching. My stats are as follows:
> 
> ...


 but did she say yes?

I'm going to go with Congratulations, :thumb

(working on the principle that if she told you to go do one, you would not have mentioned it.)


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guy's! Apologies for the lack of updates I haven't been able to get on here since before Xmas! Been blocked out and my email address hasn't been working! All sorted now though apparently (took long enough!). Anyway between hitting a new PB on squat and proposing to my misses a lots happened since my last update  currently two month's into my official Off-season bulk and ImI'm currcurrently 18st 8lbs and the strongest I've ever been! Cycles going great and everything working as expected. Still ploughing on with the DC style of training. Heavy rest pause lifts followed by intense stretching. My stats are as follows:
> 
> ...


 Jesus Christ, that barbell row tho


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> but did she say yes?
> 
> I'm going to go with Congratulations, :thumb
> 
> (working on the principle that if she told you to go do one, you would not have mentioned it.)


 She did mate yes  been together five year's so thought it was time to pop the question lol. Proposed on a weekend in Liverpool whilst staying at the Hilton. Was a great night mate she loved it!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Joecav said:


> Jesus Christ, that barbell row tho


 Usually keep it around 140 - 145 mate and I'm doing that for 3 set's of twelve. Now though with the DC training I'm rowing 160 for 7,5,3 - three set's with a one minute pause between each for a total of 15 reps. And that's over an incline bench mate so it's strict as f**k! Can't do them free standing as it's to much strain on my left hip wich I've been having problems with for while.


----------



## Joecav (Jul 11, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> Usually keep it around 140 - 145 mate and I'm doing that for 3 set's of twelve. Now though with the DC training I'm rowing 160 for 7,5,3 - three set's with a one minute pause between each for a total of 15 reps. And that's over an incline bench mate so it's strict as f**k! Can't do them free standing as it's to much strain on my left hip wich I've been having problems with for while.


 Great work mate, I dunno if it was this journal or your other one that I think you have but your transformation was unbelievable. Jealous.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Also does anybody have any experience with this product? I'm looking to try a new preworkout, I'm still using Sphinx' t5's atm wich I used during my prep last year. They're great but these one's contain ephedrine wich agrees wich me a bit better than dmaa tbh so was looking at trying them!

Any feedback would be great.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Joecav said:


> Great work mate, I dunno if it was this journal or your other one that I think you have but your transformation was unbelievable. Jealous.


 Yeah was probably this one buddy I'm carrying it on through my Off-season and into 2017 :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> Also does anybody have any experience with this product? I'm looking to try a new preworkout, I'm still using Sphinx' t5's atm wich I used during my prep last year. They're great but these one's contain ephedrine wich agrees wich me a bit better than dmaa tbh so was looking at trying them!
> 
> Any feedback would be great.


 Bump.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome end to a good week's training! Hit a new PB Friday just gone. 220kg on squat for six solid reps! Strength is increasing rapidly atm. Most of wich I'm putting down to an increase in calories but I'm also well and truly at cruising speed now with this Deca and oxys so strength is on the up!

Tried to upload the video on here but no luck. Visit my intagram - ellisben to check it out :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Sorry again for the lack of updates guy's! Once prep actually starts I promise I'll be on here a lot more. Atm though I'm genuinely hard at work packing it on for this September! I just never get a minute to myself. If I'm not training I'm eating, if I'm not eating I'm cooking, if I'm not cooking I'm sleeping and if I'm not sleeping I'm f**king eating again! I'm just on such a tight regiment atm, I said after last year's show that I wasn't p*ssing about this time and I genuinely Ment it. Slowly coming to the end of this year's off season now so thought I'd give everyone an update and jump on the scale and see what the damage is. Turns out I'm just short of 19st! Last time I weighed anywhere near 19st I looked like absolute s**t and was watery as f**k! So to get anywhere near that weight and still hold be holding my shape goes to show just how much work has gone into the last twelve months! Been focusing mainly on back and shoulder thickness this year and thickness in general. And it's been f**king hard! So I'm looking forward to getting back up there and seeing all that hard work realised! Prep starts in three week's guy's. Roll on Cardiff!! Bringing it home!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

As always guy's all cycle information is available if wanted :whistling:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Your orginal transformation and further progress is inspirational mate! You've packed on serious size! Will be interesting for many and a good addition to the board to see your prep log.

just out of interest what sort of kcals do you eat at the minute and how many will you be starting prep on?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Cheers buddy, been a right caveman this year and proper isolated myself and I'm glad it shows so I really appreciate that mate thanks. I've gotta be honest I have no idea, you might of noticed in last year's log that I don't really monitor my calories that well lol. I do everything by feel and mirror mate. What I can tell you though is I'm eating six, well portioned, clean meals a day atm! High carb little protein. Steak and rice, chicken and rice, eggs and rice, cream of rice, rice and rice 

Everything's high carb right now but very clean. And as I go I'll be slowly turning the tables and changing the ratio from cards to protein whilst trying to keep the overall calories approximately the same before depleting. Really looking forward to It this year mate as I'm not on my own anymore. I've got some guidance and experienced people who are investing time and knowledge into me and are going to try and help bring me in tight! Should be a good show mate and I'll be keeping people updated as much as possible


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey guy's! Day one of my 2017 prep! Struggling with motivation atm after such a hard off-season. I just want to have some time off and put my feet up but so far so good. I'm sure the bug will come back once I start dropping bf and start seeing everything I've been working on the last 8 month's! Not much has changed cycle wise but I've thrown some superdrol and dbol in for the first 4-5 week's, both at 40mg each just for that KICK up the arse! (start as you mean to go on lol). Pic's coming soon guy's, next update will be at the end of the week :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Not even five day's in and am already feeling awesome effects from the dbol/sdrol combination! Used both in the past but never together. 40mg of each per day. Would highly recommend!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Jesus, that's some liver you've got. 20mg of Superdrol alone has me feeling lethargic within a couple of days, I can't imagine doubling the dose and stacking it with another oral. I bet the pumps are crazy though.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Jesus, that's some liver you've got. 20mg of Superdrol alone has me feeling lethargic within a couple of days, I can't imagine doubling the dose and stacking it with another oral. I bet the pumps are crazy though.


 Aha I've always done pretty well with orals mate tbh, gets a bit harsh close to a show after adding thing's like halo/winstrol etc but I'm usually ok with them. Not all just pot luck though, you can't rely on that in this game! I never drink during prep plus I'm always sure to run vitamins b1, b6 and b12 twice a day when running any kind of oral. I never take them on an empty stomach either always with food.

I'd recommend everyone runs them this way.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

And yeah the pumps are retarded mate!


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> And yeah the pumps are retarded mate!


 My system just doesn't cope with orals even var. Im fine on tren though lol. Ive tried dbol, var, tbol and anadrol. Just get insane pumps and cant eat headaces lol. Maybe its a mental now.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Last meal of the night and it's probably one of my favourites atm! Turkey and rise seasoned with rosemary.

Can't complain!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

S1dhu82 said:


> My system just doesn't cope with orals even var. Im fine on tren though lol. Ive tried dbol, var, tbol and anadrol. Just get insane pumps and cant eat headaces lol. Maybe its a mental now.


 As long as you're ok with tren mate you're on to a winner :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Some pics to go from guy's. Almost two weeks into prep now, pics were taken day one so they're already almost two week's old. Strength increasing daily atm and slowly looking leaner every time I look in the mirror! Like I said in earlier posts. Been focusing a lot on back this year and overall thickness throughout my physique. Feel like I've achieved that


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Guess what I trained today! :thumb


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

did you train budgie smuggling !!?? lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Mayzini said:


> did you train budgie smuggling !!?? lol


 Nice of you to notice mate!  (no ****) ... (****!)


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Awesome leg session today! Usually I'm a heavy squatter. Five plates a side for reps every other week is the norm. But due to lower and mid back injuries I've been having to pre exhaust my legs before entering the squat rack. Not as much fun using lighter weights but it keeps the intensity the same without injuring myself further. Leg session today looked something like this:

Heavy quad extension. Full stack:

10, 10, 10, 10

Heavy ham extension. 140kg:

10, 10, 8, 8

Heavy Leg press. Feet positioned low to target the quads:

10, 10, 8, 8

Feet positioned high to target the hams:

10, 10, 8, 8

Squats 160kg:

10, 10, 10, 10

Finished off with two set's of quad extensions to failure. Hit approximately 30 rep's each set.










FYI the pump on superdrol and dbol combined was retarded during this session! Will be hitting them again later in the week!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

New PB today guy's! Three plates on Smith military shoulder press for four set's of five! Couldn't even get five rep's out six week's ago so that's MASSIVE progress! All of wich I'm putting down to diet and a dbol/sdrol combination! Definitely coming off it as of today though, greats results and a great combination but my heads slowly turning to moosh after three week's aha. No stomach/gut issues and appetite is up but my heads turning to scrambled egg so that's me done for now :thumb

Check out my Instagram @ellisben to see the vid of me pressing three plates!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Hey guys! Sorry for lack of updates, been having a tough time with prep so far. Am 4.5 weeks in and everything that can go wrong has! From injurys, financial trouble, relationship problems and having a tooth ripped out and being unable to eat it's been a f**king nightmare!  Still pushing on though. As stated in my last post I've dropped the dbol and superdol as it was kicking my f**king arse! Great results but it really got the better of me in the end aha. Currently running 3ml of sis test 300 pw and 2ml of sis eq pw. Added some Malay tiger clen recently too (wich is f**king potent tbf!) and am on my second week but that's literally it. Still got t3, var, win, tren, mast and proviron to add yet plus cardio and pulling carbs can also be done so I've got so much room to minoover it's not even funny! :thumb Looking at bringing my best package to date this year by far! Will be doing nationals this year too providing I qualify!

Added some pics for you guys to have a nose. The toilet pic in the gym just after having my tooth pulled was just to funny not to post!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Hey guys! Sorry for lack of updates, been having a tough time with prep so far. Am 4.5 weeks in and everything that can go wrong has! From injurys, financial trouble, relationship problems and having a tooth ripped out and being unable to eat it's been a f**king nightmare!  Still pushing on though. As stated in my last post I've dropped the dbol and superdol as it was kicking my f**king arse! Great results but it really got the better of me in the end aha. Currently running 3ml of sis test 300 pw and 2ml of sis eq pw. Added some Malay tiger clen recently too (wich is f**king potent tbf!) and am on my second week but that's literally it. Still got t3, var, win, tren, mast and proviron to add yet plus cardio and pulling carbs can also be done so I've got so much room to minoover it's not even funny! :thumb Looking at bringing my best package to date this year by far! Will be doing nationals this year too providing I qualify!
> 
> Added some pics for you guys to have a nose. The toilet pic in the gym just after having my tooth pulled was just to funny not to post!


 always the way mate, if shits going to happen, its always seems to be at the worst time.

Hope things turn around for you.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Most recent pic from my shoulder/bi session yesterday guy's. Eq's well and truly doing it's thing now! Appitie is up and looking that tad bit harder. Will be starting var in another week or so :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> always the way mate, if shits going to happen, its always seems to be at the worst time.
> 
> Hope things turn around for you.


 Cheers mate! It's all starting to settle down a bit now thank f**k lol. Was literally reaching my limit then, especially with the whole dentist thing and not being able to eat! Feeling good a lot better now though after realising I've still got plenty of time. Still about 12 week's to go and currently in the best shape of my life!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Most recent pic from my shoulder/bi session yesterday guy's. Eq's well and truly doing it's thing now! Appitie is up and looking that tad bit harder. Will be starting var in another week or so :thumb


 Your guns look like they've come on quite a bit, looking huge.

Whats your cycle look like ATM, do you use high and slin?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Your guns look like they've come on quite a bit, looking huge.
> 
> Whats your cycle look like ATM, do you use high and slin?


 Not sure how to answer this cause usually when I do I just get slated for it.. I can either tell people what they wanna hear just for an easy life or tell the truth and get s**t for it. Not sure about you mate but I've never been one for lying.

Truth is i've never used either. Not Gh, igf or slin. Just basic, bog standard anabolics! Looking at running Igf-1 lr3 during next years off Season though. Gonna run that, some test and probably some eq for 12 month's straight! Taking a year off competing next year so am just gonna grow year round


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Been reading up on hyperplasia a lot recently and I'm very interested! So that's the plan next year.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Not sure how to answer this cause usually when I do I just get slated for it.. I can either tell people what they wanna hear just for an easy life or tell the truth and get s**t for it. Not sure about you mate but I've never been one for lying.
> 
> Truth is i've never used either. Not Gh, igf or slin. Just basic, bog standard anabolics! Looking at running Igf-1 lr3 during next years off Season though. Gonna run that, some test and probably some eq for 12 month's straight! Taking a year off competing next year so am just gonna grow year round


 Mate I've followed your journal from last Prep and I don't see you as a lair. There's a lot of haters on here, the forum has gone massively down hill imo. Just a load of lab pushers these days and idiots trying to get a rise out of people!

There are a few of us that ain't so bad though lol and me for one am interested in how and what you do/take as the last prep was ridiculous

how do you find eq? I've thought about it a couple of times then decided against it.

What sort of doses are you on ATM if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Couldn't agree more mate!

Atm I'm just on test and eq. 600mg test e and 600mg of eq. Dropped the Deca a few week's back so that'll still be in system too actually but I'm not adding to it. Just taking my foot of the gas a little and having a bit of a clear out before getting to the second half of my prep and jumping on the harder stuff. My entire off season though leading up to prep I was running 900mg test / 600mg Deca (straight through), and was on and off dbols, wins and oxys. Was running 50mg at a time of whichever one I was running. Diet was solid all the way though! Never got to heavy or to overweight and just tipped the scales at 18st 10lbs and was the leanest I'd ever been during an off-season. Training was DC style all the way through. Only backing off it for a week or so at a time to give the old CNS a break. Then straight back to it, Hard and heavy! Then soon as prep hit and the diet was cleaned up I threw in some superdrol just to solidify everything that I'd built. And I just so happened to be running dbol at that time too so I ran it along side the sdrol at 40mg Ed of each and also along side the 900mg and 600mg of test and Deca. 3.5weeks later I'd had enough lol. Them two orals together we're kicking my arse along with all the personal trouble I was having. So I decided to drop them and have a clear out! Both orals went, dropped the Deca, lowered the test to 600mg and added some eq also at 600mg. Feeling a lot better now tbh! And now here we are having this chat mate lol. Won't be long now I'll be adding some var. Looking forward to that! Love the stuff


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah I like eq mate! Running sis eq atm and am liking it. Always gives an edgy look to my physique and great appitie wich I'm starting to see coming in now after three weeks on it. It's good stuff!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Yeah I like eq mate! Running sis eq atm and am liking it. Always gives an edgy look to my physique and great appitie wich I'm starting to see coming in now after three weeks on it. It's good stuff!


 Got 5 bottles of sis eq for my bulk nearer the end of the year. Was thinking 900mg per week but if someone with your physique can use as little as 600mg, surely a maggot like me can too? Looking great in your last pic mate. Arms look solid as f**k!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sen said:


> Got 5 bottles of sis eq for my bulk nearer the end of the year. Was thinking 900mg per week but if someone with your physique can use as little as 600mg, surely a maggot like me can too? Looking great in your last pic mate. Arms look solid as f**k!


 Cheers mate! Been getting that a lot lately tbh, haven't even been focusing on my arms at all this year lol. Been focusing a LOT on back but being such an arm dominant person they've came up a lot from all the rows! Can't complain though 

Yeah you'll do good on eq mate, don't really know anybody who doesn't? Read plenty of negative comments online but never met anybody in person who doesn't rate it. Especially when it's legit stuff!

Can only speak from experience though I suppose and it's always served me well


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

'You can't moan about the results you didn't get from the work you didn't put in', - Cliche I know but it's f**king true! And nobody can say I haven't put the work in this year. Don't think I've ever wanted anything so bad!

Cardiff 2017 - I'm f**king coming for you!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

First sports therapy treatment on my back this evening. Still a few treatments to go but already feeling a hell of a lot better!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

So i started anavar today! Usually start it around 11 week's out but if I'm honest I've completely lost track of where I am in prep lately :confused1: So looked at the calender and I'm currently around 9.5 week's out! So I'm over a week behind aha! So I ran straight down stairs and necked Three tabs (150mg). That was last night so took another three tabs this morning lol. Can't believe I let that slip! :whistling: Should be ok though, currently running Sphinx var and if I remember rightly 150mg of Sphinx is definitely g2g so I should start seeing results very soon!


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> So i started anavar today! Usually start it around 11 week's out but if I'm honest I've completely lost track of where I am in prep lately :confused1: So looked at the calender and I'm currently around 9.5 week's out! So I'm over a week behind aha! So I ran straight down stairs and necked Three tabs (150mg). That was last night so took another three tabs this morning lol. Can't believe I let that slip! :whistling: Should be ok though, currently running Sphinx var and if I remember rightly 150mg of Sphinx is definitely g2g so I should start seeing results very soon!


 Great log as always bud keep it going :thumb you're definitely gonna smash it at your next show :thumbup1:

Will be doing the same as you next year looking to put on as much muscle as I can then hope to compete again and bring a much better package lol


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Are you still doing DC training for prep or have you switched to something higher volume?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

bonacris said:


> Are you still doing DC training for prep or have you switched to something higher volume?


 Good question mate and yes we've changed thing's up a bit the last few month's. Dropped the DC but still keeping with the heavy, progressive Overload style of training. Usually two compound movements per excersise (8 to 10 rep range) plus one iso (12 to 15 rep range). But we're slowly moving towards one or two compound movements plus two iso's. Body fat is still dropping steadily atm so no massive changes as of yet but yes mate thing's are slowing starting to change 

I've gotta say though even if I was two week's out and depleted as f**k I'd still be using at least one compound movement per body part. I'll never drop the basics no matter how lean I get! And that's one of the biggest mistakes people make imo.

What put it there will keep it there! :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

babyarm said:


> Great log as always bud keep it going :thumb you're definitely gonna smash it at your next show :thumbup1:
> 
> Will be doing the same as you next year looking to put on as much muscle as I can then hope to compete again and bring a much better package lol


 Cheers mate! Aww tidy, sounds like a plan bro! Remember though keep it simple during Off-season, clean food just more of it! You're basically still dieting just the portions get bigger. And train HEAVY! Either DC with a week off here and there to let the CNS recover or a push pull progressive Overload system where everything gets trained twice. First half the week heavy second half light. That's what the owner of my local gym's had me doing during my Off-season and it's the best I've ever looked tbh! He'll also be bringing me in this year for the Welsh Championships so looking forward to that!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

What's your daily calorie/macro intake at the moment?

Do you gain, lose or maintain strength/reps on your compound lifts during prep?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> What's your daily calorie/macro intake at the moment?
> 
> Do you gain, lose or maintain strength/reps on your compound lifts during prep?


 Not sure atm mate? He did do it for me when we started and he had it all on a pie chart but I haven't seen it since. All I know is he put me in a 400 calorie deficit and that's it. And that pretty much came just from cleaning up my diet once prep started. All other changes to increase deficit will come from either training, clen, t3 or cardio. We won't be pulling anymore calories (Carbs) until I start depleting about two/three weeks out. Yeah I definitely increase in strength during prep mate! I tend to grow a bit too! Especially at the start while I'm still relatively fresh. My lifts have all been steadily increasing until now and I'm over two months in. Thing's have levelled off a bit now though the leaner I've got, then once the second half of prep starts and I start adding var, win, tren etc everything will start to increase again. And I'm currently three day's into my Sphinx var at 150mg and am already feeling much fuller and harder!

Keen for the gym mate!! :rockon:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Few back shot's from this morning. Currently nine week's out and bang on track! Looking forward to this one!!

#ShowsAreWonFromTheBack


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Back on the old T5 as of tomorrow! Didn't want it to hit me like a tone of bricks though so thought I'd just wet the beak as I haven't used it for a while so took one tab about half hour ago..

All housework is officially mine this evening! :lol:

F**k man forgot how strong this sh*t was!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Just landed this morning! 

Second half of prep starts as of Friday! This is always my favorite part. Time to harden up! Watch this f**kin' space!!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Just landed this morning!
> 
> Second half of prep starts as of Friday! This is always my favorite part. Time to harden up! Watch this f**kin' space!!


 That's a nice looking selection mate nice one.

Back looking big as f**k mate keep up the good work.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Flipper said:


> That's a nice looking selection mate nice one.
> 
> Back looking big as f**k mate keep up the good work.


 Yeah can't wait to start Mate! Love this stage 

Cheers buddy, been hard at it the last 8-9months so I'm glad it's noticeable lol.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Few back shot's from this morning. Currently nine week's out and bang on track! Looking forward to this one!!
> 
> #ShowsAreWonFromTheBack


 Fair size back there mate!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Update:
> 
> Just landed this morning!
> 
> Second half of prep starts as of Friday! This is always my favorite part. Time to harden up! Watch this f**kin' space!!


 Nice prep stack mate, what's the plan unless iv missed it already not been in this section for ages?

I'm Starting the sis 50mg winstol Monday, not used an oral steroid in my cycle for at least two years lol

Hoping to push some new PB's over the next few weeks with the winstol but while cutting could be difficult.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> Nice prep stack mate, what's the plan unless iv missed it already not been in this section for ages?
> 
> I'm Starting the sis 50mg winstol Monday, not used an oral steroid in my cycle for at least two years lol
> 
> Hoping to push some new PB's over the next few weeks with the winstol but while cutting could be difficult.


 Switching from test e 300 to ttm 400 as of friday mate! Keeping the eq in wich I've been running the last few week's. Got some rip blend for the last three week's too just to switch to shorter esters. Also got some mast prop just incase I feel I need to top up the blend. Will also be using it during the last week as a site enhancement oil. Mast p give great inflammation so will be using it in calves, bi's, tris and delts leading into the show. Am continuing with the var at 150mg Ed. Was eating my turkey and rice the other day and I got the worst jaw pumps I've ever had in my life! F**k me was only five day's in at the time :lol: Then I'll be adding winstrol around six week's out. And last but not least... SDROL! (you know I'm a fan of this stuff lol) Wich I'll be adding about four week's out.

I used sis winstrol last year wich is why I'm running it this year too as I know it's good! Aww mate you'll definitely be putting up some pb's on winny. It's probably one of the most underrated orals for strength out there! It's just so we'll known for cutting I suppose. People just don't look at it as that sort of compound. Well in my experience as long as you can keep your joints healthy whilst running it you're almost guaranteed to be strong as f**k!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

First rear double bi of 2017!! I said I'd change my physique and I f**king did. Eight month's of solid graft!

Proud of this!


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

In on this bro, I'll have a catch up... better late than never lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> In on this bro, I'll have a catch up... better late than never lol


 Aha cheers buddy. Only 8 week's left! Hopefully do some damage this year!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Switching from test e 300 to ttm 400 as of friday mate! Keeping the eq in wich I've been running the last few week's. Got some rip blend for the last three week's too just to switch to shorter esters. Also got some mast prop just incase I feel I need to top up the blend. Will also be using it during the last week as a site enhancement oil. Mast p give great inflammation so will be using it in calves, bi's, tris and delts leading into the show. Am continuing with the var at 150mg Ed. Was eating my turkey and rice the other day and I got the worst jaw pumps I've ever had in my life! F**k me was only five day's in at the time :lol: Then I'll be adding winstrol around six week's out. And last but not least... SDROL! (you know I'm a fan of this stuff lol) Wich I'll be adding about four week's out.
> 
> I used sis winstrol last year wich is why I'm running it this year too as I know it's good! Aww mate you'll definitely be putting up some pb's on winny. It's probably one of the most underrated orals for strength out there! It's just so we'll known for cutting I suppose. People just don't look at it as that sort of compound. Well in my experience as long as you can keep your joints healthy whilst running it you're almost guaranteed to be strong as f**k!!


 got it well planned out there mate, So you following last years prep stack and tweaking it where you think you an improve or is it the same as last years?

Pumps off var can be ridiculous lol , I was banging 5 g of taurine powder last few times, makes a big difference.

I get a bit of left elbow pain normally but work around it in the past but I'm a couple of years older since I last used at 50mg ed lol looking forward to it though!


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

ellis.ben said:


> Aha cheers buddy. Only 8 week's left! Hopefully do some damage this year!


 What fed you doin bro?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dead lee said:


> got it well planned out there mate, So you following last years prep stack and tweaking it where you think you an improve or is it the same as last years?
> 
> Pumps off var can be ridiculous lol , I was banging 5 g of taurine powder last few times, makes a big difference.
> 
> I get a bit of left elbow pain normally but work around it in the past but I'm a couple of years older since I last used at 50mg ed lol looking forward to it though!


 Yeah mate stack has been almost exactly the same for the last two year's now. Just tweaking it slightly from experience like you said. I can't wait to see you on win! You're looking in sh*t hot shape atm. Gotta be honest I thought you was already on it lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> What fed you doin bro?


 Ukbff mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Yeah mate stack has been almost exactly the same for the last two year's now. Just tweaking it slightly from experience like you said. I can't wait to see you on win! You're looking in sh*t hot shape atm. Gotta be honest I thought you was already on it lol.


 You will do well this year, where is the show this year ?

Ah thanks mate appreciated! :thumbup1:

Worked hard on the diet and training and it's coming together, got new training partner, feel like we've stepped up a notch, iv got a spotter and competition now so I'm right up for it again ha


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Tell the misses you're off to do the garden so you grab the strimmer, grab the mower, neck a quick t5 then next thing you know you're bangin' out most musculars when you're supposed to be cutting the grass!


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

ellis.ben said:


> Tell the misses you're off to do the garden so you grab the strimmer, grab the mower, neck a quick t5 then next thing you know you're bangin' out most musculars when you're supposed to be cutting the grass!


 Full as mate, how long till show day?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Full as mate, how long till show day?


 Eight week's and counting bro!


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

ellis.ben said:


> Eight week's and counting bro!


 That kent or welsh aint it?

Wha class you in mate... gotta be above 90s lol

Yeah I'm 10 or 11 weeks depending on which show, heads gone already dint knoe if I'm on track or behind lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> That kent or welsh aint it?
> 
> Wha class you in mate... gotta be above 90s lol
> 
> Yeah I'm 10 or 11 weeks depending on which show, heads gone already dint knoe if I'm on track or behind lol


 Yeah mate Welsh. Hopefully over 90's intermediate but I've put on a lot of thickness this year so they might just put me in my weight class wich will be over 100's.

Yeah I get a bit like that too mate lol. Especially this year as I'm eating a lot more carbs and dieting a lot slower than usual. I'm usually shredded by now but at eight week's out that wouldn't be a good thing! So I just need to relax and try and get my head around it lol. Marathon not a race :thumbup1:


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

ellis.ben said:


> Yeah mate Welsh. Hopefully over 90's intermediate but I've put on a lot of thickness this year so they might just put me in my weight class wich will be over 100's.
> 
> Yeah I get a bit like that too mate lol. Especially this year as I'm eating a lot more carbs and dieting a lot slower than usual. I'm usually shredded by now but at eight week's out that wouldn't be a good thing! So I just need to relax and try and get my head around it lol. Marathon not a race :thumbup1:


 You've packed on a ridiculous amont of tissue from the pics at the start of the log. You looking on point for 8 weeks out mate you defo on track imo.

Haha I'm the same I've always got ready early panicking thinking I've got alot to lose then end up sacrificing tissue, that was when i was natty tho.

First prep using aas,14lbs heavier than this time out last prep lol don't think I'll fit into 70s again lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> You've packed on a ridiculous amont of tissue from the pics at the start of the log. You looking on point for 8 weeks out mate you defo on track imo.
> 
> Haha I'm the same I've always got ready early panicking thinking I've got alot to lose then end up sacrificing tissue, that was when i was natty tho.
> 
> First prep using aas,14lbs heavier than this time out last prep lol don't think I'll fit into 70s again lol


 Cheers brother! Yeah definitely packed on some size since the start of this thread lol.. Packed a lot on since the start of this new prep too! Just took a pic of my current side chest and compared it to the pic I started with two month's ago :lol: F**k man even surprised myself.

That's been a running trend of mine the last couple year's mate. Lost so much tissue during prep! It's hard to get right but you do find the formula eventually 

And fair play to you competing naturally. Much respect!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Current side chest.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

First comparison of my 2017 prep!

8 week's between pics.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update :

7 week's out as of tomorrow and once again I've f**ked up my back! Timing couldn't be worse right now. The jinxed prep continues lol.

I f**king hate racks deads!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

What's the best tan to use for shows guy's? I'm with ukbff so dream tan is not an option. I've used pro tan and I've used the official ukbff tanning booths and they've both made me look orange like a f**king umpa lumpa! How the hell do these other guy's come in so dark?? Surely they've gotta be using more than just one brand of tan?? Would love to be able to come in like a dark red/mahogany colour this year. I think it would really help make a difference.

Any input would be much appreciated guy's thanks.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Been away on a long weekend for hols but keeping up the pace at the local gym!

Great shoulders, chest and bi's session!!

Currently seven week's out.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update guy's!

Currently four week's out this Sunday. Photo taken yesterday morning. Everything's going as planned, feeling really good atm! Getting leaner and tighter by the day. Still proviron, letro, superdrol and diuretics to be thrown in. Looking forward to a really good showing this year guy's! =)


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> Update guy's!
> 
> Currently four week's out this Sunday. Photo taken yesterday morning. Everything's going as planned, feeling really good atm! Getting leaner and tighter by the day. Still proviron, letro, superdrol and diuretics to be thrown in. Looking forward to a really good showing this year guy's! =)


 Looking great mate. don't know how you've grown as much as you have over the last year or so but hats off to you, unbelievable progress and sure you'll smash it this time!

what superdrol do you use? Never tried before but next cycle I'm thinking of experimenting with Sdrol and equi


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Looking great mate. don't know how you've grown as much as you have over the last year or so but hats off to you, unbelievable progress and sure you'll smash it this time!
> 
> what superdrol do you use? Never tried before but next cycle I'm thinking of experimenting with Sdrol and equi


 It's a combination of everything tbh mate. Bit like Dorians 1993 famous progress pic's. Not comparing myself to Dorian obviously but between training flat out all year with no distractions like I said I would, heavy DC style training and being shown how to 'come in' probably, I've not only built a lot of new muscle but also maintained a lot wich I usually loose from dieting to hard to fast. It really is that simple mate. It's next year I'm looking forward to though! Coming straight off the rebound of this show and jumping on slin and hgh for the first time. Combine that with a year off from competing next year and you're left with almost two year's of solid diet, gh/slin and the same training methods I've used to get ready for this year. There's gonna be a lot of growth brother and I'm looking forward to It!

Gonna return to the stage then in 2019 :thumbup1:

Gonna be using Sphinx sdrol mate. Lots of good labs for sdrol about like Triumph and Protasia but I've used Sphinx twice before so I'll be sticking to What I know works.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Do you pin your biceps at all?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

jake87 said:


> Do you pin your biceps at all?


 Bi's, tri's, delts, chest, quads, glutes, traps and calves.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> It's a combination of everything tbh mate. Bit like Dorians 1993 famous progress pic's. Not comparing myself to Dorian obviously but between training flat out all year with no distractions like I said I would, heavy DC style training and being shown how to 'come in' probably, I've not only built a lot of new muscle but also maintained a lot wich I usually loose from dieting to hard to fast. It really is that simple mate. It's next year I'm looking forward to though! Coming straight off the rebound of this show and jumping on slin and hgh for the first time. Combine that with a year off from competing next year and you're left with almost two year's of solid diet, gh/slin and the same training methods I've used to get ready for this year. There's gonna be a lot of growth brother and I'm looking forward to It!
> 
> Gonna return to the stage then in 2019 :thumbup1:
> 
> Gonna be using either Sphinx sdrol mate. Lots of good labs about like Triumph andProtasia but I've used Sphinx twice before so I'll be sticking to What I know works.


 Do you actually rate prostasia? Most people say theyre shite.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Sphinkter said:


> Do you actually rate prostasia? Most people say theyre shite.


 Not really mate. Was the first superdrol I ever used back in 2015. Was good back then. No idea what it's like now??


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

First time viewing this log - your progress is mad mate keep it up :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> It's a combination of everything tbh mate. Bit like Dorians 1993 famous progress pic's. Not comparing myself to Dorian obviously but between training flat out all year with no distractions like I said I would, heavy DC style training and being shown how to 'come in' probably, I've not only built a lot of new muscle but also maintained a lot wich I usually loose from dieting to hard to fast. It really is that simple mate. It's next year I'm looking forward to though! Coming straight off the rebound of this show and jumping on slin and hgh for the first time. Combine that with a year off from competing next year and you're left with almost two year's of solid diet, gh/slin and the same training methods I've used to get ready for this year. There's gonna be a lot of growth brother and I'm looking forward to It!
> 
> Gonna return to the stage then in 2019 :thumbup1:
> 
> Gonna be using Sphinx sdrol mate. Lots of good labs for sdrol about like Triumph and Protasia but I've used Sphinx twice before so I'll be sticking to What I know works.


 Without going back over journal what are your doses like? I know you like you orals but how much oil do you use?

I'm gonna have a look into dc training don't know anything about it. I've heard it mentioned a few times but never Payed much attention. Not taking anything away from you I'm just stunned how much you've grown, I think it's incredible.

I can get myself into good shape on gear but for last couple of years by the time I've cut for holiday I haven't made much in the way of size just look a lot better than the average man.

glad you said sphinx as that is my go to lab


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Without going back over journal what are your doses like? I know you like you orals but how much oil do you use?
> 
> I'm gonna have a look into dc training don't know anything about it. I've heard it mentioned a few times but never Payed much attention. Not taking anything away from you I'm just stunned how much you've grown, I think it's incredible.
> 
> ...


 My doses aren't anything special tbh mate. Used to be a few year's back but not anymore. Currently running 6ml of sis ttm a week, 150mg Sphinx var ed, 50mg sis win ed, 50mcg t3ed, 80mcg clen ed cycled on/off. That's literally it atm. Still to add 60mg Sphinx sdrol ed, 200mg of Sphinx proviron ed if I can't get hold of any pharma stuff. Letrozole and dyazide to dry out closer to show.

Cheers mate really appreciate that cause I've worked my f**king arse off! I'd definitely recommend DC training mate. It's nothing special trust me it's very basic and primitive, hence the name dog crap training. Very heavy, progressive Overload training combined with extreme stretching under heavy weight. Throw thing's like Seo's and sight injections into the mix and providing everything else is on point you're going to grow like f**k!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

When you jump on the stair master after a heavy re-feed following a two day carb depletion!

Holy f**k!!

Legs are painfully pumped!


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> When you jump on the stair master after a heavy re-feed following a two day carb depletion!
> 
> Holy f**k!!
> 
> Legs are painfully pumped!


 Just read this through and its top notch mate. Blown away.

Cant get my head around 1 thing though...... in the 1st comparison pictures, is the left picture before you had EVER trained, or after a long lay off? Seen comments about 'muscle memory' etc etc.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

ellis.ben said:


> My doses aren't anything special tbh mate. Used to be a few year's back but not anymore. Currently running 6ml of sis ttm a week, 150mg Sphinx var ed, 50mg sis win ed, 50mcg t3ed, 80mcg clen ed cycled on/off. That's literally it atm. Still to add 60mg Sphinx sdrol ed, 200mg of Sphinx proviron ed if I can't get hold of any pharma stuff. Letrozole and dyazide to dry out closer to show.
> 
> Cheers mate really appreciate that cause I've worked my f**king arse off! I'd definitely recommend DC training mate. It's nothing special trust me it's very basic and primitive, hence the name dog crap training. Very heavy, progressive Overload training combined with extreme stretching under heavy weight. Throw thing's like Seo's and sight injections into the mix and providing everything else is on point you're going to grow like f**k!!


 Just read a bit up about DC training and the use of rest pauses etc. How would you go about the extreme stretching under heavy weight though? Can ya explain it please mate.

Looking in good nick and banged on the size dude - what doses were you running in the off-season and what compounds?

Good luck in the comp, will be following.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Depleted, flat but looking pretty tight!

Just under four week's out.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> Just read this through and its top notch mate. Blown away.
> 
> Cant get my head around 1 thing though...... in the 1st comparison pictures, is the left picture before you had EVER trained, or after a long lay off? Seen comments about 'muscle memory' etc etc.


 Was after a lay off. Still impressive af but.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update:

Not due to weigh myself till Sunday but am already down another 2lbs this week and looking the sharpest I've looked to date. Reasons for posting though is I am looking for some opinions on clen and how to run it. Normally I run it three weeks on one week off and find this brings great results. This year though thing's have been very different! My central nervous system doesn't seem to be handling it very well this year wich I putting down to two thing's. Number one is turning thirty lol, and the other being this is probably the strongest clen I've used! Since having these CNS problems and my strength dropping off considerably when on the Clen then bouncing straight back once cycling off I've been reading up a lot on how to combat this. One option is to cycle it more frequently, for example 4 day's on three day's off. And another option is to split the dose am/pm or possibly do both. Currently running mayer tiger 40mcg and have definitely noticed an improvement in strength since doing the four day's on three day's off option. Anybody have similar experiences with clen or notice it running you into the ground? Also anybody notice a difference in splitting dosages??

Thanks guy's.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> Just read a bit up about DC training and the use of rest pauses etc. How would you go about the extreme stretching under heavy weight though? Can ya explain it please mate.
> 
> Looking in good nick and banged on the size dude - what doses were you running in the off-season and what compounds?
> 
> Good luck in the comp, will be following.


 Google DC extreme stretch. There's lots of stuff online about it.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Update guy's!

Bang on three week's out. Really happy with how thing's are atm. Been feeling very flat lately so was instructed to re-feed over the weekend so that's what I did and these pics are the result. Added proviron today at 200mg Ed for the next three week's and also Sphinx superdrol at 60mg Ed. Still yet to deplete and dry out also.

All opinions and constructive criticism welcome guy's!

https://ibb.co/kvGvma

https://ibb.co/ihhUCF

https://ibb.co/k5X7zv

https://ibb.co/dD7CXF


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Update guy's!
> 
> Bang on three week's out. Really happy with how thing's are atm. Been feeling very flat lately so was instructed to re-feed over the weekend so that's what I did and these pics are the result. Added proviron today at 200mg Ed for the next three week's and also Sphinx superdrol at 60mg Ed. Still yet to deplete and dry out also.
> 
> ...


 Hi mate,

1. You've got yourself some truly incredible features there, yet you've got some weaknesses as well.

2. Your erector spinae muscles are insanely dense.

3. You mid and low trapezius are crazy good.

4. The 7th of July side chest pose took a drsatic hit due to a lack of mass in the long head of your triceps.

5. Based on point #4 above, I was eager for a front and back double biceps pose, and you didn't dissapoint me as you had both covered. Looking at the front shot, the weakness (at least in one of your triceps' long head) was apparent. I was very pleasantly surprised to see this particular weakness vanishing from your back double biceps shot.

My suggestion: seriously consider incopperaing some d/bell pullovers across/along a bench. Why is that Fadi, I mean what is so special and/or different doing this exercise than say...,some overhead extensions/skull crushers etc? Well, even though the aforemetioned exercises do bring it, they don't *fully* bring it. Mmm..., in English please matey. OK, the long head of your triceps crosses 2 joints: the elbow and the scapula. This means it has two functions: elbow extension and shoulder extension. One mean beast that caters for both of these functions is the pullover exercise. Here, unlike the traditional overhead exercises, where only a full strech at the elbow joint is achieved, here with the pullovers, you also cover the shoulder extension as well, through a second stretch at the scapula. Eccentrically stretching out the muscle at its two insertion points will activate more muscle fiber, working the entire length of that meaty mass we call the long-head of the triceps.

That's enough from me for now.

Wishing you an awesome competition soon to come, and the best of health Champ.

Cheers.

Fadi.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@ellis.ben do you have refeeds whilst dieting?

Mid so how often and how do you go about it? I.e do you drop pro/fats to compensate for the extra carbs or just have a day where you consume more?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

If there's one area I won't be beaten from this year it's the back. I've worked to hard for to long to just let anybody walk in and beat me in this shot! So with any luck as long as I bring what I know I'm capable of bringing i might just take it this year!

#lightsout #gameover #myyear


----------



## EDH7 (Feb 12, 2017)

ellis.ben said:


> If there's one area I won't be beaten from this year it's the back. I've worked to hard for to long to just let anybody walk in and beat me in this shot! So with any luck as long as I bring what I know I'm capable of bringing i might just take it this year!
> 
> #lightsout #gameover #myyear


 Just caught up with this thread now. fu**ing great transformation mate. Seriously decent work


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Fadi65 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 1. You've got yourself some truly incredible features there, yet you've got some weaknesses as well.
> 
> ...


 I agree with this 100% mate. We've spent so much time trying to bring them up the last 8 month's but unfortunately it turns out they're not just a lagging body part but also a genetic weakness. They just don't respond unfortunately mate. But lucky for me they don't always show. Front double bi exposes it a bit but in my back double it's barely noticeable lol.

Gonna be using an Seo protocol on them during my 2017 - 2018 Off-season wich I'm going to be doing a journal on so be sure to keep up to date with it :thumbup1:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

EDH7 said:


> Just caught up with this thread now. fu**ing great transformation mate. Seriously decent work


 Thanks buddy!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> @ellis.ben do you have refeeds whilst dieting?
> 
> Mid so how often and how do you go about it? I.e do you drop pro/fats to compensate for the extra carbs or just have a day where you consume more?


 I have a re-feed every single weekend mate and have done throughout my entire prep and will keep doing right up to show day. I'm the type of person that flattens out very easily and once I do I struggle to regain that fullness so it was very important to re-feed often this year! No I don't cut anything else to account for it I simply add it on and eat more. It'll typically be something like chicken squeres, two large portions of Mexican style rice and two big bowls of chips plus half a Pepsi. Wake up the next morning full, tight and solid! Next morning I'll drop two pounds lol.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

ellis.ben said:


> I have a re-feed every single weekend mate and have done throughout my entire prep and will keep doing right up to show day. I'm the type of person that flattens out very easily and once I do I struggle to regain that fullness so it was very important to re-feed often this year! No I don't cut anything else to account for it I simply add it on and eat more. It'll typically be something like chicken squeres, two large portions of Mexican style rice and two big bowls of chips plus half a Pepsi. Wake up the next morning full, tight and solid! Next morning I'll drop two pounds lol.


 Thought so and that's what I wanted to hear lol.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Just landed myself some of this now! Can't wait to get on it! Not gonna run it for regionals as whenever I add a compound my guts go to s**t and takes me about two week's to balance back out and I'm less than two week's out. But I'm definitely going to be running it for nationals!

Nationals are 6 week's after Cardiff so can't wait to finally try this stuff! Looking forward to it 

https://ibb.co/mU93mk


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> If there's one area I won't be beaten from this year it's the back. I've worked to hard for to long to just let anybody walk in and beat me in this shot! So with any luck as long as I bring what I know I'm capable of bringing i might just take it this year!
> 
> #lightsout #gameover #myyear


 Holy s**t bro that back.......****in dayummmmmm is all I got to say well other than you got this s**t lol


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Keen for that stage!!!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Wayno said:


> Holy s**t bro that back.......****in dayummmmmm is all I got to say well other than you got this s**t lol


 Thanks buddy 

One week out this Sunday!


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

ellis.ben said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> One week out this Sunday!


 Good luck mate I've got a sneaky feeling you'll be doing alright :thumbup1:


----------



## DemonNeutrino (May 18, 2017)

Muscle memory or not this transformation is huge. Back looks awesome.

Wish I had your motivation, my physique has gone to s**t in the last few years and I'm struggling with that big time.

Good luck next week, just don't spend too much time out in the sun because other people may be annoyed when your back eclipses the sun :lol:


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Six day's out guy's! Hoping to do some serious damage this year then hopefully move on to nationals in October.

Keen now!

https://ibb.co/hQZDbk https://ibb.co/hi4kp5 https://ibb.co/b4suhQ https://ibb.co/nCYjhQ


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Pic from last year's show compared to this year!

Some respectable progress.

https://ibb.co/hZsuhQ


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DemonNeutrino said:


> Muscle memory or not this transformation is huge. Back looks awesome.
> 
> Wish I had your motivation, my physique has gone to s**t in the last few years and I'm struggling with that big time.
> 
> Good luck next week, just don't spend too much time out in the sun because other people may be annoyed when your back eclipses the sun :lol:


 Aha thank you buddy I really appreciate that! Will do my best and try and bring it home!


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Well that's my last workout done for this prep! Last bit of cardio tomorrow morning then that's it, there's literally nothing to do but put my feet up and eat! ? All the works been done for 2017 and I can safely say I f**king love this sport and everything that goes into it. I love the challenge and I love pushing my body to it's limits and I know I couldn't possibly of pushed any harder this year if I f**king tried! Best of luck to everybody this Sunday. We all want it, we've all worked for it and we've all earned it so let the chips fall where they may x

Roll on Cardiff! :thumb

#UkbffWelshChampionships


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

You always give 100% . Best of luck mate


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking stellar mate.

Best of luck with it, I do have one suggestion though...

Tidy ya damn kitchen !


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

sxbarnes said:


> You always give 100% . Best of luck mate


 Thanks brother!


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Best of luck to you bro


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Good luck for sunday @ellis.ben for the win :thumb


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

bornagod said:


> Good luck for sunday @ellis.ben for the win :thumb


 Thanks brother! Just got up now, steak and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ellis.ben said:


> Thanks brother! Just got up now, steak and eggs for breakfast!


 No probs, how did it go then?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Well I took second in the super heavys this year guy's. Over 100kg category. I was over 90's last year and weighed bang on 16st. This year I was 16.6 wich was 105kg so I've definitely grown some!  Unlucky for me though it put me amongst the beasts. Aron Hudson was the only other competitor in that weight category at a beastly 266lb at 6ft 3!! Was a bit gutting tbh as I went there to compete not to get a default 2nd or a default 1st if Aron hadn't been there. Not our fault we were the only guy's heavy enough to make weight though I guess. It is what it is. Would of been nice to compete against some more people though. All in all I've had an amazing experience this year! My aim has always been to go to nationals so to stand next to someone at that top level has motivated the f**k out of me and shown what I need to be aiming for! With that in mind I'm now taking some serious time off. And by time off I mean I've got some f**king work to do. I've shown what I can do in one off season when I get my head down, so let's see what I can do with two. Plus slin, gh and pushing food to a new extreme! I'm aiming for nationals 2019 so checkout my new journal in the members section on my entire two year off season and protocols on slin, gh, seo's and training. Thanks for following guy's! Will upload pic's shortly.

End of thread.


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

Well done mate.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Well done buddy


----------



## EDH7 (Feb 12, 2017)

Well done mate


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looked on point mate, nice work. Must be a bit disappointing for you working your arse off all year only to compete against one other dude though. The UK bodybuilding scene is crap.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

Well done mate


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> Looked on point mate, nice work. Must be a bit disappointing for you working your arse off all year only to compete against one other dude though. The UK bodybuilding scene is crap.


 Cheers brother! Yeah you could say that.. But at the same time it's motivated the f**k out of me. Nationals has always been my target and have qualified twice but in a lighter category. Seeing this guy face to face and being on stage with him has shown me what I need to be aiming for. Cause I sure as f**k ain't dropping back down in weight.

But yeah you're right it is f**king crap tbh.. Just trying to find that silver lining lol.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

ellis.ben said:


> Well I took second in the super heavys this year guy's.


 Well done on winning mate. No, my English is just fine, and from where I'm sitting, you've won. You've won not because you've beaten the other man in your competition no..., you've won because you've improved, made progress with your physique since the last time you've competed..., I dare you to prove me wrong!



ellis.ben said:


> It is what it is. Would of been nice to compete against some more people though. All in all I've had an amazing experience this year!


 See, I told you so. Your main competition is you, period! If you have 10 minutes, then read what's been going on in this thread below to get a better understanding of what I'm going on about please:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/302937-in-the-mirror-is-your-competition/?do=embed



ellis.ben said:


> Plus slin, gh and pushing food to a new extreme!


 I'd like to save you some time, and have you look outside the box with me for a second or two.

It's not about the amount of food you take in (up to a point of course), but rather, it's about how efficiently you digest and then assimilate what you've taken in. Steroids you know, so your next stop ought to be a top notch digestive enzyme supplement, followed by some psychological training of the mind. By that, I'm referring to the state of your mind here, where a state of relaxation and enjoyment is paramount. After all, maximising on digestion and assimilation is key, for you're truly what you absorb, and you cannot absorb properly unless the mind is in a relaxed state, and yes, that does take some training..., it's called being one with yourself, others might give it a fancy name like..., meditation/visualisation etc.



ellis.ben said:


> Cause I sure as f**k ain't dropping back down in weight.


 Champions are too busy moving forward to be dropping back in weight. And even if you wanted to, your body won't allow it (I'm certain of this fact), because once you've put in a certain amount of time in the gym, and you've sweated your fair share of blood and tears, your body gets the message loud and clear, that to survive the onslaught it's getting placed under in the gym environment, it has no choice but to move forward..., and you with it Champ.



ellis.ben said:


> Just trying to find that silver lining lol.


 You already have, you just don't know it yet..., but you will!

Fadi.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Fadi65 said:


> Well done on winning mate. No, my English is just fine, and from where I'm sitting, you've won. You've won not because you've beaten the other man in your competition no..., you've won because you've improved, made progress with your physique since the last time you've competed..., I dare you to prove me wrong!
> 
> See, I told you so. Your main competition is you, period! If you have 10 minutes, then read what's been going on in this thread below to get a better understanding of what I'm going on about please:
> 
> ...


 Love a good essay you don't you mate?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Fadi65 said:


> Well done on winning mate. No, my English is just fine, and from where I'm sitting, you've won. You've won not because you've beaten the other man in your competition no..., you've won because you've improved, made progress with your physique since the last time you've competed..., I dare you to prove me wrong!
> 
> See, I told you so. Your main competition is you, period! If you have 10 minutes, then read what's been going on in this thread below to get a better understanding of what I'm going on about please:
> 
> ...


 Thank you brother.

True words.

It's much appreciated!


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

@Fadi65 Sorry for bringing up the old prep log now you've a off season log Ellis. But q for Fadi as you say " it's about how efficiently you digest and then assimilate what you've taken in. Steroids you know, so your next stop ought to be a top notch digestive enzyme supplement".....what are the signs that you may need a digestive enzyme when pushing food up?


----------



## ellis.ben (Jul 2, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> @Fadi65 Sorry for bringing up the old prep log now you've a off season log Ellis. But q for Fadi as you say " it's about how efficiently you digest and then assimilate what you've taken in. Steroids you know, so your next stop ought to be a top notch digestive enzyme supplement".....what are the signs that you may need a digestive enzyme when pushing food up?


 I already use pro biotics and dygestive enzymes mate. Have done for year's. If you read through this log you can find them being mentioned multiple times :thumbup1:


----------

